# La geste de Gribouille le Mal-Aimé



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Venez à moi jolies pucelles
Jeunes puceaux qui badinez
Car ma chanson pour vous est celle
Du Mal-Aimé

Il était beau comme le Diable
Comme lui mal intentionné
Mais son histoire véritable
Qui la connaît ?

Approchez-vous, faites silence,
Car la liste de ses forfaits
Est si longue quand on y pense
Quon pleurerait

Sil ne voulait quon rie, quon danse,
Quon jette aux orties ses regrets,
Quon pisse sur la bienséance
Et les curés.

On ne sait pas comment naquit
Gribouille aux tristes aventures.
Le secret en est bien enfoui,
Je vous le jure

Jamais on ne sut davantage
Doù venait sa mélancolie,
Sa folie, ses accès de rage
Et son esprit.

On ne sait que la triste histoire
De ses exils et de sa fin
De ses bons mots jubilatoires
Et assassins

Ses victimes comme une couronne
Il les affichait fièrement
Et leurs cadavres au long du Rhône
Filaient gaiement

Approchez-vous, faites silence,
Car la liste de ses pêchés
Est si longue quand on y pense
Quon ny croirait

Si lon était trop raisonnable,
Comme il ne la jamais été.
Voici lhistoire véritable
Du Mal-Aimé.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

En ces temps où le Mal-Aimé
Déchaînait ses folles ardeurs
Épouvantant les nouveaux-nés
Semant le trouble et la terreur

Le Roy, pour venger ses victimes,
Leva une armée de valeur
Et dit : Pour punir tous ses crimes,
Je vous envoie, modérateurs !

Amenez devant moi cette vile fripouille.
Je le veux bien vivant, entendez-vous manants ?
Je le veux bien à moi ! Amenez-moi gribouille !
Celui qui le prendra sera mon lieutenant.

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait :
Dans leur verte armure ils forcèrent
La Porte dOr du Bar MacG
Rageant, remuant ciel et terre,

Saccageant tout sur leur passage
 La chaumière et le champ de blé ,
Tuant lenfant, le fou, le sage
Et le pauvre con qui passait.

Brute ! Animal ! Ah, mortec.ouille !
Que lon présente devant moi
Cet affreux pendard de Gribouille !
Hurlait dans son palais le Roy.

Mais les soldats à sa poursuite
Cherchaient et ne le trouvaient pas
Gribouille avait-il pris la fuite ?
Untel ne le cachait-il pas ?

Navait-il pas quelque accointance
Avec celui-ci ? Celui-là ?
Tuez-les tous ! Avec la chance
Nous frapperons au bon endroit !

Beaucoup en ce temps-là moururent,
Linnocent et le scélérat,
Mais de Gribouille, je le jure,
Pas la queue dun on ne trouva

Un jour pourtant on le tua.
Il instruisait un imbécile
Dans lextinction des cancrelats :
« Par noyade, cest plus habile »

Promenant sa jolie figure
Sous les remparts du grand palais,
On fit une jolie blessure.
À linsolent qui paradait

Cest ainsi quil mourût de sa première mort.
Il était pâle et beau dans lherbe du jardin,
Et lon eut dit un ange. « Dirait-on pas quil dort ? »
Laissa même tomber lun de ses assassins.

Prince, demande à Dieu pardon !
Car le Mal-Aimé quil emporte
Reviendra frapper à ta porte,
Comme dit ma deuxième chanson.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

La Mort ne voulut pas de lui.
« Ce garnement que lon menvoie,
Je vous le rends. Tenez pour dit
Que je le garde une autre fois ! »,

Menaça-t-elle. À cette annonce,
Le Roy devint fou de colère :
Mort, il sen faut que je renonce !
Jirai jusque dans son repaire

Le débusquer, et de mes mains,
Le Ciel men est témoin, je jure
Den finir avec lui. Demain,
Gribouille à la jolie figure

Grimacera sous mon épée.
Mon oriflamme dans le vent
Marchera devant mon armée
Et sera rouge de son sang !

Ainsi, contre le Mal-Aimé
Le Roy jeta ses escadrons.
Contre lui, pas moins nen fallait :
Une armée contre un polisson

À Lyon, où fut le scélérat,
On fêtait les première neiges
Quand arrivèrent les soldats
Et le Roy quamenaient un siège :

Fermez les portes et gardez bien !
Plus personne ny entrera
Quon ne me vienne pour certain
Annoncer enfin son trépas.

Ainsi fut fait et sans clémence
Les Lyonnais on emprisonna.
Qui en causa la délivrance ?
Javoue que je ne le sais pas.

Une lame anonyme et vile
Perça-t-elle Gribouille en plein cur ?
Le Mal-Aimé préféra-t-il
Se laisser mourir de douleur ?

Nul ne sait.

Cest ainsi quil mourut de sa dernière mort.
On ne le trouva pas parmi les affligés;
Il avait disparu. La Mort, layant jugé,
Garda jalousement le plus beau des trésors.

Hélas, on ne le revit pas.
Mais quand le siège fut levé,
On dit que le Roy carressa
Le visage dun condamné.

Car nul ne sait vraiment lhistoire
Du Mal-Aimé et de son Roy,
Mais nul ne pourrait encore croire
Que ces deux-là ne saimaient pas.


----------



## hunjord (18 Janvier 2007)

Faudrait la musique avec Doc'...pour pouvoir apprécier la juste mesure...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Dans un baiser sur la paupière du Mal-Aimé
S'éteignent doucement les lueurs de l'été.

Ô Roi, entends-tu parmi le vent d'automne ?
Entends-tu la chanson monotone
Qui dit ma plainte et mon malheur ?
Cette poussière au bas des contreforts,
C'est lui là-bas que l'on emporte,
Ô Roi, c'est mon amant qui dort.

Ne faites pas de bruit, de grâce !
La route est longue encore
Qui mène aux Havres Gris.
Il dort, ne le réveillez pas.
Car je veux qu'il repose et qu'il n'entende pas,
Car je veux qu'il n'ait plus que mon sourire
Et le parfum des roses.
Il s'en va.
C'est mon amant qui part, ne le réveillez pas !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

hunjord a dit:


> Faudrait la musique avec Doc'...pour pouvoir apprécier la juste mesure...:rateau:


Chaque chose en son temps. 

Mais si tu es inspiré, you're welcome.


----------



## hunjord (18 Janvier 2007)

Ca me fait penser un peu à un vieux truc que mon père écoutait quand il était jeune..."Mona Lisé" que cela s'appelait....
Marrant...un thread qui me fasse pensé à ce truc des 70's...

le pire c'est qu'on retrouve facile sur google...ici


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2007)

je ne sais plus que dire :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Je savais qu'elle existait cette mafia !!! Mais chuuuuutttttttttt !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je ne sais plus que dire :rose:


Ah on la ramène moins hein ?  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je savais qu'elle existait cette mafia !!! Mais chuuuuutttttttttt !




Je suis un repentis, je suis un repentis... on m'as donné une nouvelle identité, un nouveau pays, un nouveau job... lol


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Les threads &#224; coups de boules sont interdits! 











:rateau:


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

Ainsi commence donc le nouveau testament.

Docqu&#233;ville est grand et gribouille est son proph&#232;te martyr&#8230;


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4136052 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un repentis, je suis un repentis... on m'as donn&#233; une nouvelle identit&#233;, un nouveau pays, un nouveau job... lol




_ouais mais ce n'est qu'un blow up ton job&#8230; fais-moi briller cette petite boule bleue que les suppositoires boys ont astiqu&#233; au shampooing id&#233;al&#8230; rappelle -toi tes vir&#233;es nocturnes en compagnie de SuperPara et de GroundZero alors qu'Odile te frottait le manche et que tu gerbais partout dans le toubar&#8230; ah c'&#233;tait la java que tu me faisais danser &#224; cette &#233;poque&#8230; puis, tu as chang&#233;, ta premi!re mort et ce fauteuil croulant. Tu g&#233;missais plus dans les couloirs qu'aricosex avec son fauteuil &#224; lui mais ta morphine nous emp&#234;chait de dormir toi et moi avalant pleines gorg&#233;es de whiskey. Telle que tu &#233;tais il fallait toujours que tu susses si tu &#233;tais toujours ce beau marin russe exil&#233; en suisse. Tu m'a promis Mons et Carte Vermeil et je me suis retrouv&#233; pouic voire pouic-pouic &#8226;-&#176; en d&#233;capsulant des schtroumpfs sur une piste de Curling. Ah tu as vomi, tu as vomi&#8230; mais qu'&#233;tait-ce en comparaison des couleuvres que tu nous fis avaler&#8230;

je t'aime salaud.


_


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136150 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais mais ce n'est qu'un blow up ton job&#8230; fais-moi briller cette petite boule bleue que les suppositoires boys ont astiqu&#233; au shampooing id&#233;al&#8230; rappelle -toi tes vir&#233;es nocturnes en compagnie de SuperPara et de GroundZero alors qu'Odile te frottait le manche et que tu gerbais partout dans le toubar&#8230; ah c'&#233;tait la java que tu me faisais danser &#224; cette &#233;poque&#8230; puis, tu as chang&#233;, ta premi!re mort et ce fauteuil croulant. Tu g&#233;missais plus dans les couloirs qu'aricosex avec son fauteuil &#224; lui mais ta morphine nous emp&#234;chait de dormir toi et moi avalant pleines gorg&#233;es de whiskey. Telle que tu &#233;tais il fallait toujours que tu susses si tu &#233;tais toujours ce beau marin russe exil&#233; en suisse. Tu m'a promis Mons et Carte Vermeil et je me suis retrouv&#233; pouic voire pouic-pouic &#8226;-&#176; en d&#233;capsulant des schtroumpfs sur une piste de Curling. Ah tu as vomi, tu as vomi&#8230; mais qu'&#233;tait-ce en comparaison des couleuvres que tu nous fis avaler&#8230;
> 
> je t'aime salaud.
> 
> ...


c'est toi qui joue judas iscariote ?


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2007)

Gribouille va-t-il nous pondre quelques lyriques lyonaiseries pour répondre à ces basses basqueries ?


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


Grug a dit:



			c'est toi qui joue judas iscariote ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oui mais j'ai aussi fait le bourreau qui le fouettait et celui qui l'a cloué sur la croix par contre, je ne sais toujours pas de ce que j'ai fait du 4ème clou   

_


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4136321 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> oui mais j'ai aussi fait le bourreau qui le fouettait et celui qui l'a clou&#233; sur la croix&#8230; par contre, je ne sais toujours pas de ce que j'ai fait du 4&#232;me clou&#8230;
> 
> _


Il est fich&#233; dans un rocher, dans la for&#234;t du c&#244;t&#233; de chez Jobichou. La l&#233;gende dit qu'un chevalier un jour viendra et aura la force de l'extraire. Celui-l&#224; sera l'&#233;lu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Celui-là sera l'élu.


Si j'étais le lu déjà, ça m'irait.


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si j'étais *le lu* déjà, ça m'irait.



Il faut bien avouer que tu es plus croque-monsieur que petit beurre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Docquéville est grand et gribouille est son prophète martyr


Tu l'as dit, bouffi.


----------



## maousse (19 Janvier 2007)

En lisant ton texte premier texte hier soir, ça m'est venu vite pour le jouer, sur une musique d'à peu près elliott smith, j'étais super content de moi. Après enregistrement, mixage, passage à la machine sans shampoing (il aurait fallu de l'_idéal_), on croirait du guy béart avarié pour l'interprétation, mais bon, qu'est qu'on ne ferait pas pour une telle ode à grib'

  

par ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2007)

maousse cousin de Delerm a dit:


> par ici



Agréable à entendre  Jolie voix, beau texte


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

maousse a dit:


> En lisant ton premier texte hier soir, &#231;a m'est venu vite pour le jouer, sur une musique d'&#224; peu pr&#232;s Elliott Smith, j'&#233;tais super content de moi. Apr&#232;s enregistrement, mixage, passage &#224; la machine sans shampoing (il aurait fallu de l'_id&#233;al_), on croirait du Guy B&#233;art avari&#233; pour l'interpr&#233;tation, mais bon, qu'est qu'on ne ferait pas pour une telle ode &#224; grib'
> 
> 
> 
> par ici


*Rhaaaaaaaaaaa !*

C'est super &#233;mouvant d'entendre un texte qu'on a &#233;crit chant&#233; par quelqu'un d'autre. C'est la premi&#232;re fois que &#231;a m'arrive, je suis tout chose. :rose:

Bravo Arnaud ! J'esp&#232;re que tu vas faire na&#238;tre des vocations. 

Le but de ce thread rel&#232;ve de la *th&#233;orie du bordel ambiant*. :love: L&#226;chez-vous : photos, musiques, collages, textes &#8212; chansons ou po&#233;sies &#8212;, tout est le bienvenu tant que &#231;a reste &#224; l'image du Mal-Aim&#233; : libre et _tr&#232;s_* politiquement incorrect. M&#234;me si vous ne connaissez pas grib (c'est pas grave,  mais vous ratez quelque chose).

* &#192; consommer avec un &#339;il sur la charte tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

ouaip, en gros c'était une sorte de bobby des premiers âges de macgé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ouaip, en gros c'était une sorte de bobby des premiers âges de macgé


Oui, mais avec un style.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2007)

Pour moi, Gribouille, c'est ça :







Mais je doute que celui dont on parle ici ai un rapport même lointain avec l'Ile aux enfants...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pour moi, Gribouille, c'est ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ah je crois que tu te trompes tu étais sur la piste

mais c'est pas grave, mademoiselle Julie va vous arranger ça 
_


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4137103 a dit:
			
		

> _ah je crois que tu te trompes tu étais sur la piste
> 
> mais c'est pas grave, mademoiselle Julie va vous arranger ça
> _




Pourtant c'est très ressemblant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Une petite contribution réalisée dans une autre vie et hébergée par macelene () :


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2007)

je peux dire qq chose ? 












 nan rien :rateau: hin hin hin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Ben si tu peux expliquer pourquoi Gribountchack a les cheveux blonds ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2007)

Teo, si tu passes par là... tu peux me filer le pseudo de Doc sur le site "Parallèle" (tu comprendra de quoi je parle :rateau  où l'on se croise steuplé.... faut que je voie ça ... (par MP ou MSN steup)


----------



## rezba (19 Janvier 2007)

Gribouille au fers.






Cr&#233;dit photo Sindanarie&#169;


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même si vous ne connaissez pas grib (c'est pas grave,  mais vous ratez quelque chose).



Mouais, il a bien du rigoler à mon premier commentaire de coup de boules, ton ange déchu !  Faut dire.. Quelle gueule d'ange aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, il a bien du rigoler à mon premier commentaire de coup de boules, ton ange déchu !  Faut dire.. Quelle gueule d'ange aussi :love:


J'espère que c'était indécent à souhait.


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben si tu peux expliquer pourquoi Gribountchack a les cheveux blonds ?


Parce que je dessine r&#233;aliste moi madame !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


mado a dit:



			Mouais, il a bien du rigoler à mon premier commentaire de coup de boules, ton ange déchu !  Faut dire.. Quelle gueule d'ange aussi :love:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah c'est sûr que ça fait bizarre dire que ce salaud en sait plus long sur moi que pas mal d'entre vous  

_


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2007)

> Près du lit de la femme Thibaut, Gribouille, jeune garçon de 15 à seize ans, cherchait à recoller des feuilles détachées d'un livre bien vieux et bien sale. Il reprenait, sans se lasser, ce travail, qui ne pouvait réussir, parce qu'aussitôt qu'une feuille était collée, il la tirait pour voir si elle tenait bien ; la feuille, n'ayant pas eu le temps de sécher, se détachati toujours, et Gribouille recommençait toujours sans humeur et sans colère.



Je l'aime bien ce portrait de Gribouille par Sophie Rostopchine. C'est tout à fait ça ou exactement le contraire, comme on veut, mais ça a à voir.  

Et merci à Gallica de me permettre de me redonner des odeurs de papier de mon enfance (parce que ça fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas lu des oeuvres de la dame )

PS. On me signale que l'oeuvre que tente patiemment de raccomoder Gribouille aurait finalement été sauvée. Il se murmure même qu'elle pourrait être éditée du côté d'Orthez.


----------



## NED (19 Janvier 2007)

Gribouille c'était mon idole dans l'ïle aux enfants !
j'adoooooorais ça !


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Teo, si tu passes par là... tu peux me filer le pseudo de Doc sur le site "Parallèle" (tu comprendra de quoi je parle :rateau  où l'on se croise steuplé.... faut que je voie ça ... (par MP ou MSN steup)



Je ne sais pas du tout de quoi tu parles 

Euh de ce côté les Voies du Seigneur me sont totalement impénétrables   Aucune idée  Il est omnipotent donc il doit y être, mais sacrément bien caché, Sa Lumineuse Présence


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Euh de ce côté les Voies du Seigneur me sont totalement impénétrables



Et de l'autre?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Parce que je dessine réaliste moi madame !



Je n'ai jamais été intime avec les deux zigoto moi monsieur


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et de l'autre?



J'ai vu de la Lumière


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

La Direction ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice (et convaincue qu'on meurt davantage de neurasth&#233;nie que de ridicule) vous offre une version a capela de &#171; La Col&#232;re le Roy Benjamin &#187;.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La Direction ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice (et convaincue qu'on meurt davantage de neurasthénie que de ridicule) vous offre une version a capela de « La Colère le Roy Benjamin ».




Y'a un petit côté Tri Yann  Je trouve


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La Direction ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice (et convaincue qu'on meurt davantage de neurasthénie que de ridicule) vous offre une version a capela de « La Colère le Roy Benjamin ».



Je vote pour que cette merveille soit envoyée, gravée dans le diamant, lors de la prochaine expédition vers l'éther d'un vaisseau chargé de croiser une hypothétique vie extra-terrestre. Quitte à les rencontrer, autant qu'ils soient prévenus avant de venir nous voir.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je vote pour que cette merveille soit envoyée, gravée dans le diamant, lors de la prochaine expédition vers l'éther d'un vaisseau chargé de croiser une hypothétique vie extra-terrestre. Quitte à les rencontrer, autant qu'ils soient prévenus avant de venir nous voir.



Et aprés on pourra leur arracher les burnes aux estra terress ?


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_


sonnyboy a dit:



			Et aprés on pourra leur arracher les burnes aux estra terress ? 

Cliquez pour agrandir...



oui mais avec les dents seulement histoire qu'on les chatouille avec nos petites boules bleus (pas de geisha désolé patoch' ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je vote pour que cette merveille soit envoyée, gravée dans le diamant, lors de la prochaine expédition vers l'éther d'un vaisseau chargé de croiser une hypothétique vie extra-terrestre. Quitte à les rencontrer, autant qu'ils soient prévenus avant de venir nous voir.


« Je viens en paix au nom de l'humanité tout entière. » J'en ai l'il humide. Ah, Orly !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4138435 a dit:
			
		

> _pas de geisha désolé patoch'
> _



De aïcha alors ?


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> « Je viens en paix au nom de l'humanité tout entière. » J'en ai l'il humide. Ah, Orly !



Dans pas longtemps je serais à Roissy, je vous dirai si j'en voit quelque uns....


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Dans pas longtemps je serais à Roissy, je vous dirai si j'en voit quelque uns....



Retour à Roissy ? c'est la version Pauline Réage ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerais tout de même un peu plus de respect pour ce fil en passe de devenir mythique (comme d'hab).


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais tout de même un peu plus de respect pour ce fil en passe de devenir mythique (comme d'hab).



La comtesse de Ségur, Dominique Aury sous l'aile de Jean Paulhan : il me semble que, littérairement parlant, je suis respectueux


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais tout de m&#234;me un peu plus de respect pour ce fil en passe de devenir mythique (comme d'hab).



A d&#233;faut de mythique, il deviendra mytheux !

Si les insectes mal-aim&#233;s
Rugissent dans nos placards caverneux
L'aube n'aura qu'&#224; se lever

Alors les pluies d'imfamie
n'auront pas de piti&#233;
pour les &#234;tres non repentis....

(pas mal hein? c'est de moi, hop l&#224; en 2 minutes!)
:style:


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah, Orly !



L&#224; c'&#233;tait tout sauf triste, m&#234;me pour un dimanche, vu que c'&#233;tait _avec b&#233;cots_ !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> A d&#233;faut de mythique, il deviendra mytheux !
> 
> Si les insectes mal-aim&#233;s
> Rugissent dans nos placards caverneux
> ...



C'est ce qui s'appelle aller chercher la petite b&#234;te  Heureusement qu'&#224; ton corps d&#233;fendant tu parles de rugissement de placard caverneux uniquement. 

Je tenterai bien une aude &#224; BackCat le mal-aim&#233; en ces termes :

Du palais d'un jeune Sonnyboy
Dame Hulk un beau matin
S'empara ; c'est une rus&#233;e.
Le Ma&#238;tre &#233;tant absent, ce lui fut chose ais&#233;e.
Elle porta chez lui ses p&#233;nates un jour
Qu'il &#233;tait all&#233; faire &#224; quelque nioub la course,
&#192; coups de posts et de mots os&#233;s.
Apr&#232;s qu'il l'eut brout&#233;, lui eut tomb&#233; le futal, et lui eut fait tous ses tours,
Boy Sonny retourne aux souterrains s&#233;jours.
La Hulk avait mis le nez &#224; la fen&#234;tre.
O Docs hospitaliers, que vois-je ici para&#238;tre ? 
Dit l'animal chass&#233; du mag&#233;en logis :
O l&#224;, Madame la Hulk,
Que l'on d&#233;loge sans clarinette,
Ou je vais avertir tous les ratouillus du pays.
La Dame au nez poilu r&#233;pondit que la terre mag&#233;enne
Etait au premier occupant.
C'&#233;tait un beau sujet de guerre
Qu'un logis o&#249; lui-m&#234;me il n'entrait qu'en rampant et en rabattant tout chose d&#233;passant.
Et quand ce serait un Royaume
Je voudrais bien savoir, dit la Hulk, quelle loi
En a pour toujours fait l'octroi
A Mackie fils ou neveu de l'Amok ou de la Bengilli,
Plut&#244;t qu'&#224; Foguenne, plut&#244;t qu'&#224; moi.
Boy Sonny all&#233;gua la coutume et l'usage.
Ce sont, dit-il, leurs lois qui m'ont de ce logis
Rendu ma&#238;tre et seigneur, et qui de p&#232;re fouettard en fils de tailleur de futal,
L'ont de Gribouille &#224; Odile de Ray, puis &#224; moi Sonny, transmis .
Le premier occupant est-ce une loi plus sage ? 
- Or bien sans crier davantage,
Rapportons-nous, dit-elle, &#224; BackCatgroban :king:.
C'&#233;tait un chat vivant comme un d&#233;vot ermite,
Un chat faisant la chattemite mais pas mit&#233;,
Un saint homme de chat, bien muscl&#233; mais non fourr&#233;, ni gros et ni gras et de comp&#233;tition,
Arbitre expert sur tous les cas.
Boy Sonny pour juge l'agr&#233;e.
Les voil&#224; tous deux arriv&#233;s
Devant sa majest&#233; bien griffus mais non fourr&#233;e.
Grippeminou :king: leur dit : Mes enfants , approchez ,
Approchez, je suis sourd, ma boucle d'oreille et les cris des nioubs en sont la cause.
L'un et l'autre approcha ne craignant nulle chose.
Aussit&#244;t qu'&#224; port&#233;e il vit les contestants,
Grippeminou le mal-aim&#233; modo :king:
Jetant des deux c&#244;t&#233;s la griffe en m&#234;me temps,
Mit les plaideurs d'accord en bannissant l'un et l'autre.
Ceci ressemble fort aux d&#233;bats qu'ont parfois
Les petits nioubi(e)s se rapportant &#224; Benjamin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais tout de même un peu plus de respect pour ce fil en passe de devenir mythique (comme d'hab).



Si ça continue, il va devenir mité...


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L&#224; c'&#233;tait tout sauf triste, m&#234;me pour un dimanche, vu que c'&#233;tait _avec b&#233;cots_ !


Je ne suis quand m&#234;me pas compl&#232;tement persuad&#233; qu'on puisse dire, comme &#231;a, &#224; froid, que DocEvil est trop maigre pour &#234;tre malhonn&#234;te...

Enfin je ne suis s&#251;r de rien, je ne fais que rapporter les on-dit.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne suis quand même pas complètement persuadé qu'on puisse dire, comme ça, à froid, que DocEvil est trop maigre pour être malhonnête...


J'espère que tu en as pleinement conscience : cette fois, c'est la guerre.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'espère que tu en as pleinement conscience : cette fois, c'est la guerre.


Ah mais attention, que ce soit clair : je ne fais que rapporter que des on-dit!

Tu penses bien que je ne vais pas me fier à "c'est comment devant le mac" pour me faire une idée à ce niveau.

...
Je sais bien que la webcam ça grossit beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Vas-y Doc ! Pulv&#233;rise moi ce chancre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140489 a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Doc ! Pulvérise moi ce chancre !



Tu es dégriffé ? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es dégriffé ? :mouais:



Oui, BackCat est en période de soldes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais bien que la webcam ça grossit beaucoup.


Et j'en avais plusieurs sur moi à chaque fois.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu es dégriffé ? :mouais:


Non, ch&#232;re troubadour(e)  mais dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, abondance de biens ne nuit pas


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> cette fois, c'est la guerre.



Et méfies toi Bobby : Doquéville promène les gènes de 20 000 officiers de marine !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et méfies toi Bobby : Doquéville promène les gènes de 20 000 officiers de marine !


OOoooh, alors l&#224; je dis attention : les g&#232;nes c'est comme les webcams, hein.
Le r&#233;sultat d&#233;pend de l'endroit ou on les met.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OOoooh, alors l&#224; je dis attention : les g&#232;nes c'est comme les webcams, hein.
> Le r&#233;sultat d&#233;pend de l'endroit ou on les met.


Et comme l&#224; o&#249; il y a du g&#234;ne, il n'y a pas de plaisir, on doit pouvoir en parler sans arri&#232;re pens&#233;e salace !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> OOoooh, alors l&#224; je dis attention : les g&#232;nes c'est comme les webcams, hein.
> Le r&#233;sultat d&#233;pend de l'endroit ou on les met.




D'ailleurs on est sans nouvelles de l'iSight de DocEvil depuis au moins 2 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un a essay&#233; de tirer sur le c&#226;ble FireWire ?


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> D'ailleurs on est sans nouvelles de l'iSight de DocEvil depuis au moins 2 ans...



Moi je l'ai vue : il l'ôte pour dormir !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140573 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé de tirer sur le câble FireWire ?



Ce qui serait surement plus marrant ce serait de le connecter...


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui serait surement plus marrant ce serait de le connecter...



Oui, aussi marrant que de mettre &#224; feu une Ariane 5 dans le salon d'un appartement HLM !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Vous profitez de ma faiblesse et que je sois au boulot (parce que j'ai un travail, moi, bande de feignasses !) C'est honteux. L'Histoire jugera.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est honteux. L'Histoire jugera.



Honteux, certes...

Mais assez drôle pour qu'on prenne le risque.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui serait surement plus marrant ce serait de le connecter...


Dieu seul sait si Il aura besoin d'un anesth&#233;siste


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Vous profitez de ma faiblesse


 
Doc ... faible... voila 2 mots qui ne s'accordent pas.

Mon très cher Doc, je ne vois là qu'une tentative de manoeuvre habile de ta part, car jamais, oh grand jamais, je ne t'ai connu "faible"


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

Une aude a bassou?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140573 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé de tirer sur le câble FireWire ?



font des webcams chez Tampax? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Exclusif !

Vue de l'iSight : Doquéville postant sur mac G.






​


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

Ah il a &#233;t&#233; op&#233;r&#233; des amygdales ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Oui. Mais &#224; la russe. Sans pouvoir ouvrir la bouche


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Exclusif !
> 
> Vue de l'iSight : Doquéville postant sur mac G.
> 
> ...




'tain! Il est vachement long le câble!


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4140610 a dit:
			
		

> Ah il a &#233;t&#233; op&#233;r&#233; des amygdales ?




Suite &#224; une ingestion de Mei Kwei Lu, la cam&#233;ra s'est trouv&#233;e propuls&#233;e dans l'arri&#232;re gorge, probablement port&#233;e comme le radeau de Oto Lindenbrock sur le magma du Stromboli. Cette image fut prise &#224; 13:00 GMT.
Depuis, elle est retomb&#233;e dans les intestins. Nous avons longuement h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; poster les diff&#233;rentes prises de vues re&#231;ues de ce voyage fantastique mais il nous a sembl&#233; pr&#233;f&#233;rable de ne pas les rendre publiques afin d'&#233;viter de choquer les lecteurs sensibles.

Sachez toutefois que l'engin a crois&#233; sur sa route : une roue de hamster, un pneu de mobylette, un briquet bic, 3 mousses d'&#233;couteurs iPod partiellement rong&#233;es, 2 tickets de loto (tirages du 2 et du 5 janvier), une paire de lunettes de soudeur, 1 fus&#233;e &#224; carreaux blancs et noirs (celle de Tintin), un spot halog&#232;ne, divers tupperware, des roues de roller, des rollmops, une ancre d'amarrage avec sa chaine et un mousse Maltais h&#233;las d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;, une borne d'appel d'urgence autorouti&#232;re, divers panneaux signal&#233;tiques (Orthez 17 Km, Orthez 16 Km, Orthez 15 Km, Orthez, 14 Km et "Orthez, Ville fleurie"), des tickets de m&#233;tro, une statuette de guerrier de l'ile de Paques, une h&#233;lice d'ULM, des canards en plastique, divers cables dont 1 de haute tension, une bo&#238;te "air de Paris", et des scoubidoubidous houaaaaaa.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Vibrants les canards ? :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140573 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé de tirer sur le câble FireWire ?



Déjà, c'était du firewire, c'est peut-être mieux, si ç'eut été du bluetooth 

PS. Amok a oublié de signaler dans son inventaire des trouvailles archéologiques rencontrées lors de l'exploration in vivo (j'ai pas dit in utero) les restes, inutilement recherchées depuis des siècles, des deux premières tours du pont d'Orthez, remplacées au temps de Gaston Phébus. Et l'on parle déjà d'une inscription du Doc au patrimoine mondial de l'humanité, dans la catégorie "grands isights incroyables mais vrais".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Suite à une ingestion de Mei Kwei Lu, la caméra s'est trouvée propulsée dans l'arrière gorge, probablement portée comme le radeau de Oto Lindenbrock sur le magma du Stromboli. Cette image fut prise à 13:00 GMT.
> Depuis, elle est retombée dans les intestins. Nous avons longuement hésité à poster les différentes prises de vues reçues de ce voyage fantastique mais il nous a semblé préférable de ne pas les rendre publiques afin d'éviter de choquer les lecteurs sensibles.
> 
> Sachez toutefois que l'engin a croisé sur sa route : une roue de hamster, un pneu de mobylette, un briquet bic, 3 mousses d'écouteurs iPod partiellement rongées, 2 tickets de loto (tirages du 2 et du 5 janvier), une paire de lunettes de soudeur, *1 fusée à carreaux blancs et noirs (celle de Tintin)*, un spot halogène, divers tupperware, des roues de roller, des rollmops, une ancre d'amarrage avec sa chaine et un mousse Maltais hélas décédé, une borne d'appel d'urgence autoroutière, divers panneaux signalétiques (Orthez 17 Km, Orthez 16 Km, Orthez 15 Km, Orthez, 14 Km et "Orthez, Ville fleurie"), des tickets de métro, une statuette de guerrier de l'ile de Paques, une hélice d'ULM, des canards en plastique, divers cables dont 1 de haute tension, une boîte "air de Paris", et des scoubidoubidous houaaaaaa.









Ignare.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

L'isight rend mal les couleurs dans l'obscurit&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que vous &#234;tes tous jaloux, particuli&#232;rement les verts.
La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que vous ne serez jamais DocEvil et que &#231;a vous ronge.
La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que si le pouvoir rend beau, il ne tient pas lieu de talent.


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

>L'aventure interieure<


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que si le pouvoir rend beau, il ne tient pas lieu de talent.


&#199;a, c'est m&#233;chant !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> portée comme le radeau de Oto Lindenbrock sur le magma du Stromboli



De fait, le Doc a déjà l'air chaud comme la braise (pour les contrepéteries, je laisse la place aux spécialistes ) et si ça continue, après "Voyage au centre de la terre", on pourrait avoir droit à "De la terre à la lune"


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140682 a dit:
			
		

> L'isight rend mal les couleurs dans l'obscurité



Là, on part plutôt vers "les Indes noires". En tous cas, il n'y a pas à dire, mais avec le doc, on n'a pas fini de faire des "voyages extrordinaires". Je vous laisse rêver : "Sans dessus-dessous","le testament d'un excentrique","le phare du bout du monde". J'arrête, ça marche avec tous, avec un peu d'imagination


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ignare.



Lis bien dans l'ordre, Ed-je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde :

1 - La peinture rouge a été rongée par les sucs gastriques, laissant apparaitre la sous-couche noire.
2 - Au moment où tu lis ces lignes, j'ouvre l'interface de modération et inscris ton nom.
3 - La prochaine fois que tu traites un vert "d'ignare", ce n'est pas des images de l'iSight que nous auront, mais un reportage radio fait en direct par tes soins. Si Doquéville est d'accord, bien sur. Sinon, ce sera dans la panse d'une vache.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140705 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est méchant !!!



Mais... _Il est_ méchant ! Et en plus, c'est une boule de vice !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Lis bien dans l'ordre, Ed-je-sais-tout-mieux-que-tout-le-monde :
> 
> 1 - La peinture rouge a été rongée par les sucs gastriques, laissant apparaitre la sous-couche noire.
> 2 - Au moment où tu lis ces lignes, j'ouvre l'interface de modération et inscris ton nom.
> 3 - La prochaine fois que tu traites un vert "d'ignare", ce n'est pas des images de l'iSight que nous auront, mais un reportage radio fait en direct par tes soins. Si Doquéville est d'accord, bien sur. Sinon, ce sera dans la panse d'une vache.




1. La sous-couche est une couche anti-rouille de couleur orange. 
2. Bizarre y'a comme un bug, non? 
3. Au temps pour moi. Je voulais dire Idiot. Veux-tu bien accepter mes excuses.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> J'arr&#234;te, &#231;a marche avec tous, avec un peu d'imagination



Pas avec les enfants du Capinaine Grant, tout de m&#234;me : le doc pr&#233;f&#232;re les vieux loups de mer aux petits pimousses !  

Il faut le voir chanter, le soir, dans les bars &#224; marins "_la jonque qui fait tac tac_" le pompon viss&#233; au crane et le verre haut. On l'appelle "ma p'tite chinoise", voir "ma tonkiki, ma tonkiki, ma tonkinoise" et vers les 5 heures il rentre chancelant sur les trottoirs mouill&#233;s, &#233;clabouss&#233; des lampes aux vapeurs de sodium, s'accrochant aux r&#233;troviseurs comme a autant d'ancres de mis&#233;ricorde. Trainant du c&#244;t&#233; du port il va de bitte en bitte avant d'observer d'un oeil oxyd&#233; les remorqueurs qui tracent dans l'eau de gigantesques V qu'il prend pour le signe d'une victoire sur la nuit moribonde !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

a bout de 99 messages j'ai un peu perdu le fil  
est que c'est toujours de gribouille que vous parlez là ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Oui oui


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2007)

De qui?


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Note que ca pourrait aussi : Gribouille, comme le doc, aime les bateaux ! C'est d'ailleurs, je crois, leur seul point commun !  

Je les imagine bien, tiens, en &#233;quipage sur un vieux vapeur remontant le Congo. Se relayant pour enfourner les buches dans la chaudi&#232;re, le visage en sueur dans l'effort et les yeux coll&#233;s au hublot comme un poisson rouge attendant ses daphnies !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4140705 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est méchant !!!


Cela ne s'appliquait bien sûr ni à ta personne ni à celle de Nephou, mais au vieillard cacochyme qui radote les mêmes plaisanteries navrantes depuis août 2003 (que Moi maudisse !).


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que vous &#234;tes tous jaloux, particuli&#232;rement les verts.
> La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que vous ne serez jamais DocEvil et que &#231;a vous ronge.
> La v&#233;rit&#233;, c'est que si le pouvoir rend beau, il ne tient pas lieu de talent.






DocEvil a dit:


> Cela ne s'appliquait bien s&#251;r ni &#224; ta personne ni &#224; celle de Nephou, mais au vieillard cacochyme qui radote les m&#234;mes plaisanteries navrantes depuis ao&#251;t 2003 (que Moi maudisse !).



J'adore quand il me vouvoie : je trouve ca troublant et il le sait, le coquin ! :love:

Du coup, j'ai bien envie, moi aussi, d'aller &#233;carlater* la chemin&#233;e du steamer !


* Oui, et alors ?!


----------



## Bassman (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Note que ca pourrait aussi : Gribouille, comme le doc, aime les bateaux ! C'est d'ailleurs, je crois, leur seul point commun !
> 
> Je les imagine bien, tiens, en équipage sur un vieux vapeur remontant le Congo. Se relayant pour enfourner les buches dans la chaudière, le visage en sueur dans l'effort et les yeux collés au hublot comme un poisson rouge attendant ses daphnies !



Tu as oublié l'autre hurlant "Souque ferme moussaillon !" pendant ce temps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> De qui?


Kate.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Trainant du côté du port il va de bitte en bitte avant d'observer d'un oeil oxydé les remorqueurs qui tracent dans l'eau de gigantesques V qu'il prend pour le signe d'une victoire sur la nuit moribonde !


Contrairement à ce que je viens de laisser entendre, ça les enfants, ça s'appelle du talent. Et c'est tout ce qui fait le prix de ce bastringue, les jours fastes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et c'est tout ce qui fait le prix de ce ba*l*tringue, les jours fastes.



J'en ai connu d'autres qui prenaient moins cher :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Contrairement &#224; ce que je viens de laisser entendre, &#231;a les enfants, &#231;a s'appelle du talent. Et c'est tout ce qui fait le prix de ce bastringue, les jours fastes.



Rien &#224; voir avec du talent : juste le sens de l'observation ! Ton &#233;tat en ces heures avanc&#233;es ne te permet pas de m'apercevoir, assis sur un tas de bananes, regardant de mon v&#233;g&#233;tal mont V&#233;nus p&#226;lir en fumant de longues lianes qui servent &#224; fixer les ballots. Souvent j'ai envi&#233; cette ivresse, moi qui ne sait qu'&#234;tre saoul.
Moi aussi j'aime l'&#233;cume des nuits, m&#234;me si ce n'est pas la m&#234;me, m&#234;me si nos amours ou _nos aines_ sont diff&#233;rents, et m&#234;me si souvent cette &#233;cume m'a chauff&#233;e comme un brule-gueule : rien ne vaut la douleur de se consumer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> rien ne vaut la douleur de se consumer.



D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, c'est un peu l'avantage des mal-aim&#233;s de se consumer tout seul dans leur coin. Comme quoi &#231;a peut-&#234;tre jouissif sans doute 


PS : &#231;a va avec le sujet l&#224; ?


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, c'est un peu l'avantage des mal-aim&#233;s de se consumer tout seul dans leur coin. Comme quoi &#231;a peut-&#234;tre jouissif sans doute



Aaahhh, mais "se consumer" n'est pas syst&#233;matiquement un acte de "mal-aim&#233;" seul "dans son coin" ! En tout cas, pas comme je l'entendais !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Sans compter que le sujet, c'est un hommage à gribouille. Alors, plus c'est le bordel, mieux c'est.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

j'essaie de comprendre mais là ...... 

qui est le mal aimé ?  

kate ?   

la povre


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'essaie de comprendre mais là ......
> 
> qui est le mal aimé ?
> 
> ...



Non, c'est moi : les gens me connaissent tel que je veux me montrer, mais ont-ils cherché à savoir d'où me viennent mes joies ? Et pourquoi ce désespoir caché au fond de moi ?


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> a bout de 99 messages j'ai un peu perdu le fil
> est que c'est toujours de gribouille que vous parlez l&#224; ?


oui, mais de fa&#231;on introspective.

En effets, d'apr&#232;s certains t&#233;moins de l'&#233;poque, responsables en partie de la disparition du dit gribouille, des restes auraient &#233;t&#233; aper&#231;us non loin du Docqu&#233;villes.
une isight d'exploration semble avoir &#233;t&#233; lanc&#233;e &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du dieudorthez&#8230;

pour l'instant, nulle trace de l'ange blond, mais l'exploration intestinale est une qu&#234;te de longue haleine&#8230;






pi&#232;ce jointe : isight2


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'essaie de comprendre mais l&#224; ......
> 
> qui est le mal aim&#233; ?
> 
> ...



Au vu des signaux de fum&#233;e &#233;mis par sa Majest&#233; ce n'est donc pas lui le mal-aim&#233; quoique si peut-&#234;tre (il y a du Mistral dans les posts  ) 
Concernant Kate la bien nomm&#233;e, elle doit s&#251;rement se dresser fi&#232;rement en attendant un message maritime quelconque


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> l'exploration intestinale est une qu&#234;te de longue haleine&#8230;



Certains scientifiques pensent m&#234;me que c'est du vent.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Concernant Kate la bien nommée, elle doit sûrement se dresser fièrement en attendant un message maritime quelconque



La Kate a des docks en stock, surement du côté de Marseille. Je l'imagine bien faisant le sémaphore, le nez collé dans un Jet 27 avec pour seul horizon la ligne courbe du bar. Encore une qui écume, Dieu sait quoi ou qui. Mais écumer signifie aussi laisser s'envoler une partie de soi dans la brise, alors il ne reste plus qu'a battre les bras pour choper le même courant chaud et regarder tout ca de très haut !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La Kate a des docks en stock, surement du c&#244;t&#233; de Marseille. Je l'imagine bien faisant le s&#233;maphore, le nez coll&#233; dans un Jet 27 avec pour seul horizon la ligne courbe du bar. Encore une qui &#233;cume, Dieu sait quoi ou qui. Mais &#233;cumer signifie aussi laisser s'envoler une partie de soi dans la brise, alors il ne reste plus qu'a battre les bras pour choper le m&#234;me courant chaud et regarder tout ca de tr&#232;s haut !



La connaissant elle doit voler sur le dos pour voir le monde &#224; l'envers en esp&#233;rant que ce changement de perspective soit salvateur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Certains scientifiques pensent même que c'est du vent.


Lamentable. Affligeant.


Navrant.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La connaissant elle doit voler sur le dos pour voir le monde à l'envers en espérant que ce changement de perspective soit salvateur



Il est vrai que si beaucoup de femmes sont aptes a se mettre sur le dos,  peu sont réellement capables de s'envoler dans ces conditions. Kate ! Où es-tu ?! Suis-je sur ton plan de vol ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Kate ! Où es-tu ?! Suis-je sur ton plan de vol ?!


J'en doute. Quand on a l'habitude de descendre au Ritz, on s'arrête rarement à Maubeuge.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en doute. Quand on a l'habitude de descendre au Ritz, on s'arr&#234;te rarement &#224; Maubeuge.



  

Maubeuge ou le Ritz, c'est toujours le m&#234;me _Lux_, si on est nyctalope !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Maubeuge ou le Ritz, c'est toujours le m&#234;me _Lux_, si on est nyctalope !


Oui, mais de l&#224; &#224; confondre la place Vend&#244;me avec le square Kiki-Caron, c'est plus de la nyctalopie, c'est du surr&#233;alisme.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, mais de là à confondre la place Vendôme avec le square Kiki-Caron, c'est plus de la nyctalopie, c'est du surréalisme.



Les chattes ont toujours préféré les matous surréalistes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Les chattes ont toujours pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; les matous surr&#233;alistes !


Les toits br&#251;lants aussi, mais n'est pas pour autant qu'elles ont quitt&#233; le R&#233;gine's Club pour Tchernobyl.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les toits brûlants aussi, mais n'est pas pour autant qu'elles ont quitté le Régine's Club pour Tchernobyl.



Dieu de peu de foi(e)* : pas besoin de fondre le réacteur pour se bruler les pattes. Il suffit de trouver du réfractaire et du soleil de midi. Ah la la, Quand sauras-tu donc parler aux Hommes, avec et sans majuscule ? La majuscule qui fait la différence entre un homme et une femme, entre le serpent et la pomme, _la côte_ et le grand large ?

Rien ne sert d'agiter les bras : ce qui compte, c'est la vague !



*  ©2003


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La majuscule qui fait la différence entre un homme et une femme, entre le serpent et la pomme, _la côte_ et le grand large ?



C'est vrai que suivant l'échelle, entre le 1/50e rugissant et le 1/2 à pression, l'horizon peut-être plus ou moins prometteur


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Rien ne sert d'agiter les bras : ce qui compte, c'est la vague !




oui oui, oki .......mais .....si on ne sait pas nager on fait comment ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai que suivant l'échelle, entre le 1/50e rugissant et le 1/2 à pression, l'horizon peut-être plus ou moins prometteur


_sinon, tu peux &#234;tre breton et conjuguer les deux&#8230; et penser que l'horizon est une saloperie. 
_


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'en doute. Quand on a l'habitude de descendre au Ritz, on s'arrête rarement à Maubeuge.


_
on peut avoir s'être trompé de quai entre un train en partance pour Le Touquet et un Compiègne-Saint-Quentin-Maubeuge _


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oui oui, oki .......mais .....si on ne sait pas nager on fait comment ?



On peut se laisser couler, ce qui a aussi son charme si on sent que deux mains se placent de chaque côté de son crane pour éviter l'asphyxie !


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Bon, Pascal 77, ca fait une heure que tu mates ! T'as rien à poster ?!  :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On peut se laisser couler, ce qui a aussi son charme si on sent que deux mains se placent de chaque c&#244;t&#233; de son crane pour &#233;viter l'asphyxie !



_&#231;a me rappelle une chanson de Husker D&#252; (Sugar ? ) 

_


> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 5 (4 membre(s) et 1 invit&#233;(s)) 		 	 	 		 			[MGZ] al&#232;m*, Amok*+, Pascal 77*, WebOliver*



_tous d&#233;cor&#233;s de l'ast&#233;rique de la l&#233;gion&#8230; _


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> oui oui, oki .......mais .....si on ne sait pas nager on fait comment ?



Non, mais franchement, lire ca de Roberta ! T'imagines Alem ? Le craquement du cuir des bottes sur la barbe naissante...


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4140998 a dit:
			
		

> _tous décorés de l'astérique de la légion _



La crème ! L'écume !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, Pascal 77, ca fait une heure que tu mates ! T'as rien &#224; poster ?!  :love:



Eh oh, j'avais 5 pages de retard, moi, &#231;a se rattrape pas en deux minutes !

Pis tiens, finalement, si 



Grug a dit:


> pour l'instant, nulle trace de l'ange blond, mais l'exploration intestinale est une qu&#234;te de longue haleine&#8230;



T'aurais pu pr&#233;ciser, longue ... et f&#233;tide, l'haleine !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis tiens, finalement, si



Justement on parlait de breton et d'horizon  Un commentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, mais franchement, lire ca de la princess ! T'imagines Alem ? Le craquement du cuir des bottes sur la barbe naissante...



pas possible, les verts ont interdit toutes totof montrant nos atous feminin  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> pas possible, les verts ont interdit toutes totof montrant nos atous feminin  :rateau:



_non, on a pas dit ça on a juste dit qu'on ne les voulait que pour nous !  _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

de toute façon mes bottes n'ont rien de special      


......et surement aussi mes draps en satin rose


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> de toute façon mes bottes n'ont rien de special



fait voir les bottes ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> fait voir les bottes ?



_tu pourrais suivre nous les avons déjà vu mais bon, t'es qu'un nioube _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> fait voir les bottes ?



j'ai tout effac&#233;e mais quelq'un a pris les devants et tout stok&#233;e quelques part o&#249; je ne peux rien faire :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

tu n'as jamais fait un tour chez le detenteur des auroportraits ? 


sinon, ben ..... moi non plus  je ne sais pas comment sont les bottes de gribouille


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141106 a dit:
			
		

> _tu pourrais suivre nous les avons déjà vu mais bon, t'es qu'un nioube _



je devais être le nez dans les machines ... c'est pour ça :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ......et surement aussi mes draps en satin rose



Si tu commences &#224; leur parler de glissade endiabl&#233;e forc&#233;ment &#231;a va finir en vol planant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si tu commences à leur parler de glissade endiablée forcément ça va finir en vol planant



elle est pas finie la compet de ski ?  
d'ailleur , rezba il est où en ce moment ?  
je ne l'a pas beaucoup vu en ce derniers temp lui qui ,  fana de glissade justement , avait demandée a en voir plus


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Lamentable. Affligeant.
> 
> 
> Navrant.



Ça y est, il se prend pour Madame de Cambremer


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> elle est pas finie la compet de ski ?
> d'ailleur , rezba il est où en ce moment ?
> je ne l'a pas beaucoup vu en ce derniers temp lui qui ,  fana de glissade justement , avait demandée a en voir plus



Il était occupé à monter de oeufs en neige toute la journée pour ne pas déprimer. Mais ça devrait s'arranger


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et méfies toi Bobby : Doquéville promène les gènes de 20 000 officiers de marine !



oh mon dieu mais quelle horreur


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			oh mon dieu mais quelle horreur 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


d'ailleurs, t'étais pas dans la marine russe à l'époque d'Only-Mac ? 

(t'as du bol, la photo semble être sur un vieux iMac perdu en picardie de l'est je ne retrouverais pas la photo tout de suite )

_


----------



## rezba (22 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il était occupé à monter de oeufs en neige toute la journée pour ne pas déprimer. Mais ça devrait s'arranger



Ben non, ça s'arrange pas.


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ben non, ça s'arrange pas.



regarde la météo


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141290 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> d'ailleurs, t'étais pas dans la marine russe à l'époque d'Only-Mac ?
> 
> ...




nan c'était le _Pacific Princess_.... Amok fesait le medecin de bord... l'air hagard et bavouillant devant le bikini jaune marqué _"Cirque Jean Richard"_  de Doc evil... la cantatrice permanente du bord


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> le bikini jaune marqué _"Cirque Jean Richard"_  de Doc Evil...



Dans 2mn, par iChat je vais recevoir un _Méheuuu arêêêêteuuuh c'est pas vrai, pourquoi est-tu si méchant avec moi, moi qui suis une vrai mère pour toi :rose:
_


----------



## rezba (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4141339 a dit:
			
		

> Dans 2mn, par iChat je vais recevoir un _M&#233;heuuu ar&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;teuuuh c'est pas vrai, pourquoi est-tu si m&#233;chant avec moi, moi qui suis une vrai m&#232;re pour toi :rose:
> _





Tous les b&#233;arnais disent "M&#233;heuuuu ar&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;teuuuh" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Dans 2mn, par iChat je vais recevoir un _Méheuuu arêêêêteuuuh c'est pas vrai, pourquoi est-tu si méchant avec moi, moi qui suis une vrai mère pour toi :rose:
> _


Pour cela, il aurait fallu que tu fusses sur iChat, darling. Sans compter que je doute qu'une mère digne de ce nom ait en tête les idées qui me viennent à ton sujet


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben non.... doit être en train de nourrir ses 20 000 têtards


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> oh mon dieu mais quelle horreur


Tu n'étais pas si farouche quand débarqua l'équipage du Clemenceau Je me demande même s'il ne faudrait pas sérieusement penser à te désamianter.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> je doute qu'une mère digne de ce nom ait en tête les idées qui me viennent à ton sujet



rhaaaa naaaan pas le suplice de Charlie Oleg


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan c'était le _Pacific Princess_.... Amok fesait le medecin de bord... l'air hagard et bavouillant devant le bikini jaune marqué _"Cirque Jean Richard"_  de Doc evil... la cantatrice permanente du bord



_ah ouais si je retrouve ta photo d'identité de Only-Mac tu crois que t'as encore une chance de paraitre crédible ?!! _

*KAAAAAAAAAPITAIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN KAAAAAAAAAAVEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRNNNNN !!*​


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'étais pas si farouche quand débarqua l'équipage du Clemenceau Je me demande même s'il ne faudrait pas sérieusement penser à te désamianter.



Mais c'est le corbillard qui court après l'ambulance ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien, je vois que tout le monde a compris l'esprit du fil.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais c'est le corbillard qui court après l'ambulance ?


C'est précisément le genre de moment où tu perds toute crédibilité.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4141365 a dit:
			
		

> _ah ouais&#8230; si je retrouve ta photo d'identit&#233; de Only-Mac&#8230; tu crois que t'as encore une chance de paraitre cr&#233;dible ?!! _
> 
> *KAAAAAAAAAPITAIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNN KAAAAAAAAAAVEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRNNNNN !!*​




Ecoute j'avais fait cette photo la veille de mon inscription &#224; MacG pour une carte d'identit&#233;, en 2000. Apr&#232;s c'&#233;tait celle de mes 14 ans. l&#224; c'est rien lol

Je l'ai cette photo... tu veux que je la ressorte ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4141375 a dit:
			
		


			Ecoute j'avais fait cette photo la veille de mon inscription &#224; MacG pour une carte d'identit&#233;, en 2000. Apr&#232;s c'&#233;tait celle de mes 14 ans. l&#224; c'est rien lol

Je l'ai cette photo... tu veux que je la ressorte ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


oh ouiiii&#8230; et la petite boule bleue car apr&#232;s toutes ces ann&#233;es je m&#233;rite bien une petite fellation, non ?!! 

_


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bien, je vois que tout le monde a compris l'esprit du fil.



Tire pas sur la ficelle, &#231;a vas virer _moussaka_ et on vas plus retrouver personne


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			Tire pas sur la ficelle, ça vas virer moussaka et on vas plus retrouver personne 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ficelle je vois qui c'est mais moussaka, non un pote à touba ?!! 

_


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141387 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ficelle je vois qui c'est mais moussaka, non un pote à touba ?!!
> 
> _



L'ancêtre prémonitoire du Doc... DeRay, Odile, la camioneuse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> L'ancêtre prémonitoire du Doc... DeRay, Odile, la camioneuse


Après tout ce que j'ai fait pour tenter de te réhabiliter Fille indigne !


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> L'ancêtre prémonitoire du Doc... DeRay, Odile, la camioneuse




_@-Pouic ?! }°_


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

yoppp


----------



## NED (22 Janvier 2007)

[ ¨-¨ ]
 °-----°


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pire, une photo de mackie enfant


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'&#233;tais pas si farouche quand d&#233;barqua l'&#233;quipage du Clemenceau&#8230; Je me demande m&#234;me s'il ne faudrait pas s&#233;rieusement penser &#224; te d&#233;samianter.



Et voil&#224; : la journ&#233;e est foutue !  :love:



			
				Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4141434 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pire, une photo de mackie enfant



Bon, tel que parti, c'est la semaine ! 

J'aime bien ton avatar, Grib' : il me rappelle quelque chose, mais je ne sais plus quoi....


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime bien ton avatar, Grib' : il me rappelle quelque chose, mais je ne sais plus quoi....



tu me le prêtes un peut ? c'est un peut comme mon doudou :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_


Sindanárië a dit:



			tu me le prêtes un peut ? c'est un peut comme mon doudou :rose:

Cliquez pour agrandir...


le problème avec toi, c'est les cartes de france que tu laisses sur tes doudous !  si tu savais comment il a fallu frotter pour nettoyer mackie après que tu l'eusses pris comme doudou  salopiaud ! 



merci pour la photo ! 
_


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4141587 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu savais comment il a fallu frotter pour nettoyer mackie après que tu l'eusses pris comme doudou  salopiaud ! _
> 
> 
> 
> _merci pour la photo ! _


 
Oula, frotter mackie pour le nettoyer ? Suis pas sur que ca soit une bonne idée... C'est un peu le clébard gentil de la famille ici, il se frotte a toutes les jambes qui passe. Obligé de le virer a coup de pompes dans l'cul (p'tet qu'il aime ca en fait...)


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141604 a dit:
			
		

> Oula, frotter mackie pour le nettoyer ? Suis pas sur que ca soit une bonne idée... C'est un peu le clébard gentil de la famille ici, il se frotte a toutes les jambes qui passe. Obligé de le virer a coup de pompes dans l'cul (p'tet qu'il aime ca en fait...)



Sur que si tu lui frottes la lampe, il n'en sort pas la même chose que dans Aladin !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_&#231;a doit &#234;tre ta toison, &#231;a doit lui rappeler des trucs de son enfance quand il dormait contre la fourrure de son p&#232;re, comme celle-ci fait plut&#244;t figure de pelure d&#233;sormais, faut bien qu'il compense&#8230;  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Pis alors, vaut mieux &#233;viter les nettoyants &#224; base d'alcool, pour le frotter (particuli&#232;rement si tu le frottes dans une piscine), parce que l&#224;, ce qui sort ... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4141622 a dit:
			
		

> _&#231;a doit &#234;tre ta toison, &#231;a doit lui rappeler des trucs de son enfance quand il dormait contre la fourrure de son p&#232;re, comme celle-ci fait plut&#244;t figure de pelure d&#233;sormais, faut bien qu'il compense&#8230;
> _



T'inqui&#232;tes pas pour ca : elle est entretenue aux acides de fruits &#224; l'eau de vie ! Plus douce, il n'y a que la peau de Jouvencelle ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis alors, vaut mieux &#233;viter les nettoyants &#224; base d'alcool, pour le frotter (particuli&#232;rement si tu le frottes dans une piscine), parce que l&#224;, ce qui sort ... :rateau:



Mackie dans une piscine ? Impossible ! Depuis l'age de 4 ans, impossible de le faire approcher de l'eau, sous quelque forme que ce soit (m&#234;me en gla&#231;ons) &#224; moins de 6 m&#232;tres.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me pas avec une bou&#233;e Ricard S.A.&#174; ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mackie dans une piscine ? Impossible ! Depuis l'age de 4 ans, impossible de le faire approcher de l'eau, sous quelque forme que ce soit (même en glaçons) à moins de 6 mètres.



Ah oui ? Pourtant, on a parlé dans ces pages, à l'époque de la R.F.P.*, je crois, ou d'une A.E.S. sudiste précédente, d'une aventure aquato-cuitesque** mémorable 


(*) Roberto's Flaque Party

(**) Put1 de néologisme, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah oui ? Pourtant, on a parl&#233; dans ces pages, &#224; l'&#233;poque de la R.F.P.*, je crois, ou d'une A.E.S. sudiste pr&#233;c&#233;dente, d'une aventure aquato-cuitesque** m&#233;morable



L&#224; c'&#233;tait diff&#233;rent : ils ont jet&#233; le corps &#224; l'eau alors que l'animal &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; inconscient ! Ca a fait un gros Plaouf, puis il a coul&#233; comme une enclume. Au bout de 15 &#224; 20 secondes, une bulle de gaz, unique et monstrueuse, a crev&#233;e la surface. Un chien errant, qui observait la sc&#232;ne avec la truffe au ras de l'onde passa imm&#233;diatement de vie &#224; tr&#233;pas. Le pauvre canin ignorait, l'instinct &#233;tant ici de peu de secours, les pr&#233;cautions &#233;l&#233;mentaires de la fr&#233;quentation du mackie.
Par exemple, ne jamais rentrer dans sa chambre sans s'&#234;tre muni auparavant d'un canari dans une cage. D'inconscientes visiteuses l'apprirent &#224; leurs d&#233;pends et ont depuis perdu tout sens olfactif. On raconte m&#234;me que d'autres virent leurs papilles gustatives exploser comme un champ de mines sous une &#233;quipe de foot.
Pour revenir &#224; cet &#233;pisode malheureux de la RFP, notre mascotte n'eut la vie sauve que grace aux r&#233;flexes de Roberto qui se pr&#233;cipita pour faire sauter la bonde du bassin. Au bout de deux heures, Mackie se retrouva pos&#233; sur la quille comme un chalutier &#224; mar&#233;e basse. Le soleil &#233;tant vif &#224; cette p&#233;riode, en quelques minutes il fut rapidement sec comme une momie.

Certains participants, le pensant perdu, &#233;mirent l'id&#233;e de lui rendre un dernier hommage en l'ins&#233;rant dans une bouteille d'alcool. Mais &#224; la surprise g&#233;n&#233;rale, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;ruct&#233; un &#233;norme morceau de navet, Mackie ouvrit les yeux. Puis, ses oreilles se d&#233;pli&#232;rent: il &#233;tait sauv&#233;.

Depuis, il narre &#224; qui veut l'entendre cette exp&#233;rience. Selon ses dires, il aurait aper&#231;u "un grand goulot de flasque qui l'attirait", puis "des myriades de bulles multicolores" (comme des malabars g&#233;ants, pr&#233;cise t-il). Arriv&#233; dans une ville de l&#233;gos, il aurait alors discut&#233;, assis sur un champignon, avec un playmobil qui lui aurait dit qu'un jour "il serait administrateur et que son temps n'&#233;tait pas encore venu : une grande mission l'attendait sur terre, et plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment sur MacG". Qu'il "ne fallait pas qu'il &#233;coute un d&#233;nomm&#233; benjamin, envoy&#233; du malin pour lui barrer la route" et "qu'au terme de cette mission divine "toutes les filles du forum seraient &#224; lui, pr&#234;tes aux pires bassesses". Il repartit alors sur les mains, traversant un couloir dans lequel des membres flottaient comme des ballons. Il reconnut Supermoquette, Doqu&#233;ville, Backcat, gonfl&#233;s comme des baudruches, qui ondulaient dans la brise. Puis il vit Steve Jobs qui riait et a ce moment pr&#233;cis, dans un grand souffle il ouvrit les yeux, d&#233;couvrant des dizaines de paires d'oeils (SIC) qui l'observaient. Puis il entendit la voix de Roberto dire : "C'est dingue, il bouge".


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L&#224; c'&#233;tait diff&#233;rent : ils ont jet&#233; le corps &#224; l'eau alors que l'animal &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; inconscient ! Ca a fait un gros Plaouf, puis il a coul&#233; comme une enclume. Au bout de 15 &#224; 20 secondes, une bulle de gaz, unique et monstrueuse, a crev&#233;e la surface. Un chien errant, qui observait la sc&#232;ne avec la truffe au ras de l'onde passa imm&#233;diatement de vie &#224; tr&#233;pas. Le pauvre canin ignorait, l'instinct &#233;tant ici de peu de secours, les pr&#233;cautions &#233;l&#233;mentaires de la fr&#233;quentation du mackie.
> Par exemple, ne jamais rentrer dans sa chambre sans s'&#234;tre muni auparavant d'un canari dans une cage. D'inconscientes visiteuses l'apprirent &#224; leurs d&#233;pends et ont depuis perdu tout sens olfactif. On raconte m&#234;me que d'autres virent leurs papilles gustatives exploser comme un champ de mines sous une &#233;quipe de foot.
> Pour revenir &#224; cet &#233;pisode malheureux de la RFP, notre mascotte n'eut la vie sauve que grace aux r&#233;flexes de Roberto qui se pr&#233;cipita pour faire sauter la bonde du bassin. Au bout de deux heures, Mackie se retrouva pos&#233; sur la quille comme un chalutier &#224; mar&#233;e basse. Le soleil &#233;tant vif &#224; cette p&#233;riode, en quelques minutes il fut rapidement sec comme une momie.
> 
> ...


 

Ahhhh "le Fabuleux destin de Mackie Bourrin", un grand film


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

En pleine forme, l'Amok. 

Parfois, on se demanderait ce qu'il a vécu dans une vie antérieure (enfin peut-être pas si antérieure que ça, il est encore jeune ).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> En pleine forme, l'Amok.
> 
> Parfois, on se demanderait ce qu'il a vécu dans une vie antérieure (enfin peut-être pas si antérieure que ça, il est encore jeune ).


Certes. Mais &#224; l'&#233;chelle plan&#233;taire.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> En pleine forme, l'Amok.
> 
> Parfois, on se demanderait ce qu'il a vécu dans une vie antérieure (enfin peut-être pas si antérieure que ça, il est encore jeune ).


 

Si tu savais...

En des temps immémoriaux, il a été successivement dresseur de Dragons, troubadour personnel de Clovis, bandit de grand chemin, Pape, caissière a mamouth, grand inventeur de l'ipod, amant de la grande Bengili, GO du club med, éleveur de Belges, apôtre du Daucévil lors de la Cène.

Aucun histoirien n'assure que cette liste soit elle même exhaustive.

Bref toutes ses vies seraient bien trop longue a raconter. Sa dernière réincarnation lui donnant suffisamment de soucis, de mal et de peine : élever un mackie sauvage ; il ne vaut mieux point l'embêter avec ses vies précédentes.


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> En pleine forme, l'Amok.



Rendons hommage à ma muse ! 

Ici, et là !


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_je me souviens que toi et moi, mon bassou, on lui jetait des pierres quand il &#233;tait troubadour de Clovis&#8230; faut dire il a toujours cru chanter juste alors queue&#8230; 

edit : une question que je me pose depuis longtemps&#8230; Amok a vraiment &#233;t&#233; amant de Berthe Aux Grands Pieds ? 
_


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4141758 a dit:
			
		

> _une question que je me pose depuis longtemps&#8230; Amok a vraimt &#233;t&#233; amant de Berthe Aux Grands Pieds ?
> _



Oui. Mais j'avais bu. :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui. Mais j'avais bu. :rose:




Ca n'excuse pas tout...


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui. Mais j'avais bu. :rose:


 

Depuis t'as arreté le Gini toi aussi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141780 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis t'as arreté le Gini toi aussi ?



Ok, j'ai rien dit... :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ok, j'ai rien dit... :rateau:


 
Tu vois, tout s'explique


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141780 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis t'as arreté le Gini toi aussi ?



J'ai tout arrêté depuis le jour funeste où, à Ronceveau, nous fûmes surpris de l'arrière par des fantassins qui nous obligèrent à jouer de la trompe.
J'étais retardé par Doquévilus qui épanchait un besoin bien naturel lorsque les fourbes de jetèrent sur nous. La suite, je préfère la taire...
Heureusement je réussis à m'en tirer rapidement, Doquévilus retardant l'avancée soldatesque ennemie en entonnant la célèbre chanson de garde "_tu peux te l'arrondir au plantoir de jardinier_".


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141752 a dit:
			
		

> troubadour personnel de Clovis,



Juste pour signaler une faute, faute de frappe bien involontaire, j'en suis persuadé, mais qui pourrait enduire les nioubies d'erreurs certes d'importance relative mais regrettables cependant au vu du haut niveau général de probité de ce fil.

Il ne s'agit pas, bien évidemment, de "troubadour de Clovis" car chacun sait ou devrait savoir que les troubadours, Guillaume IX d'Aquitaine a vécu à la jointure des XIe et XIIe siècles, bien après le célèbre mérovingien. Une autre fois, il pourrait être utile de se demander d'ailleurs, si les premières chansons de Guillaume n'auraient pas été inspirées par, sinon piratées sur, notre Amok à nous ; mais je me contenterai ici de rectifier la menue bévue de Bassman.

Il s'agissait donc bien de "troubadour de clovisses" et non "troubadour de Clovis".

Les chroniques en cours de déchiffrement (et ce n'est pas de la tarte, vu l'état dans lequel ce salopiot de Benjamin, tout gamin à l'époque, a laissé les restes éparpillés de cette époque reculée) du premier âge de MacGé, avant le grand bug, font d'ailleurs clairement référence à l'Amok, les deux pieds plantés dans la vase, encore mal réveillé d'une nuit agitée, contant ses bonnes fortunes aux bivalves qui en restaient bouche bée, ce qui lui facilitait la tâche pour les gober car la poésie est aussi alimentaire, n'en déplaise aux puristes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141752 a dit:
			
		

> apôtre du Daucévil lors de la Cène.


Il faisait saint Thomas. J'en garde le souvenir précis. Un type en fauteuil roulant qui vous court après en gueulant « Je peux toucher ? Je peux toucher ? », ça ne s'oublie pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai tout arrêté depuis le jour funeste où, à Ronceveau, nous fûmes surpris de l'arrière par des fantassins qui nous obligèrent à jouer de la trompe.
> J'étais retardé par Doquévilus qui épanchait un besoin bien naturel lorsque les fourbes de jetèrent sur nous. *La suite, je préfère la taire...*
> Heureusement je réussis à m'en tirer rapidement, Doquévilus retardant l'avancée soldatesque ennemie en entonnant la célèbre chanson de garde "_tu peux te l'arrondir au plantoir de jardinier_".



Tu le fichier mpeg? Par mp uniquement, c'est hors-charte.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faisait saint Thomas. J'en garde le souvenir précis. Un type en fauteuil roulant qui vous court après en gueulant « Je peux toucher ? Je peux toucher ? », ça ne s'oublie pas


 
Merde j'peux pas bouler :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Il s'agissait donc bien de "troubadour de clovisses" et non "troubadour de Clovis".



Merci, Monsieur G, d'avoir rectifi&#233;. Clovisses Cruciforme est en effet un roi oubli&#233; (son r&#232;gne ne dura que 92 secondes). il fut destitu&#233; par Thorx 7 lors de la bataille de Monfils. On trouve trace de l'&#233;v&#232;nement dans un chant d'&#233;poque (extrait) :

_Cruxiforme se lanca sur le tertre, asccompagn&#233; de ses chiens
Et avant que l'arm&#233;e de Thorx ne l'assaille
Dans un dernier souffle il chuschota &#224; l'oreille des siens
"Vous direz partout que je fus battu &#224; Monfils, ma bataille"_


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Les derniers mots de Clovisses Cruciforme ont &#233;t&#233; confi&#233; au brillant Cl&#233;ment Al&#232;m (amicalement appel&#233; Cl&#233; Al&#232;m, anc&#232;tre du notre bien connu et respect&#233; Al&#232;m) poete - zingueur a la cours d'Echaile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Il s'occupait sans doute du corps de la reine Hildegarde au corps de garde 



Mais en outre, il appara&#238;t, au vu de documents r&#233;cemment d&#233;couverts que Clovisse fut trahi par un eccl&#233;siastique, dont on a r&#233;v&#233;l&#233; nom d&#232;s qu'on l'a su ... P&#232;re Moquette, de la confr&#233;rie de Saint Maclou, qui lui reprochait d'avoir la vis chevill&#233;e au corps.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141842 a dit:
			
		

> Ou &#233;tait ce couard au moment de sa destitution


 Il &#233;tait gripp&#233; suite &#224; des contacts un peu trop intimes avec&#8230; je n'en dirai pas plus. En tous cas, difficile de parler d'hommage de la vis &#224; la vertu.


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141842 a dit:
			
		

> Les derniers mots de Clovisses Cruciforme ont été confié au brillant Clément Alèm (amicalement appelé Clé Alèm, ancètre du notre bien connu et respecté Alèm) poete - zingueur a la cours d'Echaile.




_Va, mon Clé, va Alem, pars et sauve toi
Découvre le monde, et sois incorruptible
Joue du cor le soir au fond des bois
Chevauche des éléphants, pince les crocodiles
Traverse les continents et garde le pied beau
Car il te mènera sans faille à la boîte d'Outy
Qui garde depuis des lustres, cachée aux nabots,
la trace de ma grandeur, l'empreinte de mon vît._


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais en outre, il apparaît, au vu de documents récemment découverts que Clovisse fut trahi par un ecclésiastique, dont on a révélé nom dès qu'on l'a su ... Père Moquette, de la confrérie de Saint Maclou, qui lui reprochait d'avoir la vis chevillée au corps.


 
Alors la, permet moi de bondir pour la rectification, mais ici l'on parle plus volontier du Saint-Père Moquette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4141868 a dit:
			
		

> Alors la, permet moi de bondir pour la rectification, mais ici l'on parle plus volontier du Saint-P&#232;re Moquette.




Mais p&#244; du tout, il &#233;tait papape pas pape, m&#234;me pas soupape pape adjoint, c'&#233;tait le confesseur de la fille de Clovisse, la princesse L&#233;g&#232;re Palourde, il souhaitait se d&#233;barrasser du p&#232;re pour mieux pervertir la fille, car il &#233;tait ambi-valvant.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> il souhaitait se débarrasser du père pour mieux pervertir la fille, car il était ambi-valvant.


 
Mouais, au nom du père, pour sa fille, par le simple d'esprit... Pas joli joli tout ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2007)

Et ainsi soit qui m&#226;le y pense...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui. Mais j'avais bu. :rose:



D&#233;cid&#233;ment entre Berthe et Kate, il y a des chansons &#224; &#233;crire. La chanson de Dague ho Berthe est d&#233;j&#224; explicite, cela dit.

_Le bonne Dague oh ! Berthe aux grands pieds
A mis sa culotte &#224; l'envers

Le grand Saint Amok lui dit : O ma Berthe votre p&#233;destre est mal culott&#233;e

C'est vrai, lui dit la Berthe je vais la remettre &#224; l'endroit


Le bonne Dague oh ! Berthe aux grands pieds
Avait une grande dague de fer

Le grand Saint Amok lui dit : O ma Berthe votre p&#233;destre pourrait se blesser

C'est vrai, lui dit la Berthe qu'on me donne un sabre de bois.


Le bonne Dague oh ! Berthe aux grands pieds
Voulait jouer &#224; la sorci&#232;re

Le grand Saint Amok lui dit : O ma Berthe votre p&#233;destre se fera empaler

C'est vrai, lui dit la Berthe, on pourra crier: Dague, oh ! Berthe aux pieds l&#233;gers est en &#233;moi._ 



PS : (mode Loustic off)


----------



## Nobody (23 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais pô du tout, il était papape pas pape, même pas soupape pape adjoint, c'était le confesseur de la fille de Clovisse, la princesse Légère Palourde, il souhaitait se débarrasser du père pour mieux pervertir la fille, car il était ambi-valvant.



Tu as loupé un jeu de mots pourtant facile. La faim peut-être?


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2007)

Comprends pas bien le rapport entre le gribouille et le bey  pierre ?
La qu&#234;te du p&#232;lerin ou l'errance du saint homme ?
l'esprit pascal du septanteseptentrional aurait il envahi ce fil ?
et qu'est devenu le c&#226;ble firewire si cher aux fondement du culte de notre divinit&#233; gasconne ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> et qu'est devenu le c&#226;ble firewire si cher aux fondement du culte de notre divinit&#233; gasconne ?


On t'en pose des questions sur ton bocal ? 
Sinon, je trouve que tout &#231;a est bien dans l'esprit du fil : chanson de geste, exploits h&#233;ro&#239;ques, beau langage, &#233;dification du petit peuple et sexe.


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On t'en pose des questions sur ton bocal ?


 
Peut &#234;tre faudrait il s'en poser, depuis le temps que le bocal n'a point &#233;t&#233; lav&#233;...


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2007)

Hé oui faut renouveler souvent l'eau du bocal des poissons rouges, comme notre cerveau, il faut le renouveller en eau tous les 6 mois, sinon on devient comme g4...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2007)

_Réponse faite au Sieur _
_Doquéville SaintClitholdeMégère de JusSansSac & Gland-en-Sautoir, 
Evêque de Barrate-Pleine,
Chevalier de la Turgescente Hallebarde,
Abbé de Glottenlarge
_​_
__* I**l vous prie Monseigneur,* de point prendre outrage de mon refus dévot à vos obligations journalières imposées comme sainte gabelle. Permetez il de ne point pourfendre vos atours si nobles avec pareille queue de malice, que je possède bien malgré moi en relique. D'un tel ustensile, je ne me vois point de par quel usage vous étiez en calcul de le perpetrer plus avant. En ma bienséance, la chose ne serais m'être dépareillée, ni utilisée par vos manières. Puisse telle missive vous trouver en vos pleins moyens et fortes éfluves connues, malgré vos grandes peines à ne point déborder votre chaise, malgré tout votre personel bien éduqué. _​_
__ Sieur _ *Sindanárië De girbouillefort... etc. etc.*​


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Réponse faite au Sieur _
> _Doquéville SaintClitholdeMégère de JusSansSac & Gland-en-Sautoir,
> Evêque de Barrate-Pleine,
> Chevalier de la Turgescente Hallebarde,
> ...



Oh, hé, Grib' : arrête de faire ta chochote !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, h&#233;, Grib' : arr&#234;te de faire ta chochote !


Il est certain qu'on l'a connu moins frileux et, pour tout dire, plus ouvert.


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il est certain qu'on l'a connu moins frileux et, pour tout dire, plus ouvert.



Ca, c'est l'anti Lascaux, 'faut avouer : on peut encore le visiter sans avoir peur de salir les peintures !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est l'anti Lascaux, 'faut avouer : on peut encore le visiter sans avoir peur de salir les peintures !


Note qu'il est très scrupuleux sur le travail de restauration. Certains diraient que c'est du professionnalisme, moi je dis que c'est l'amour.


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour faire une incise, comment se fait-il que ce fil parti sur les bases d'un dérapage permanent se soit vu suspendu tel un doc en stase entre 14h et 18h : on travaille vraiment tous ?   C'est la première fois que la tentation d'y croire m'étreint, un vrai chemin de Damas, ce fil.

L'incise étant terminée,  je m'inquiète de cette médiévisation à outrance que je sens poindre : ça va faire un bruit de vieilles armures rouillées quand le Doc et Gribouille vont se mettre à vibrionner de concert.


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Note qu'il est tr&#232;s scrupuleux sur le travail de restauration. Certains diraient que c'est du professionnalisme, moi je dis que c'est l'amour.




D'ici qu'il soit d&#233;clar&#233; "patrimoine mondial", il n'y a qu'un pas. J'imagine assez bien le son et lumi&#232;re sur _la capitale des gaules_ ses soirs d'insomnies ! 
Et avec un peu de chance, sous la truelle de sp&#233;cialistes acharn&#233;s, on retrouvera peut-&#234;tre la couleur d'origine !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'ici qu'il soit déclaré "patrimoine mondial", il n'y a qu'un pas. J'imagine assez bien le son et lumière sur _la capitale des gaules_ ses soirs d'insomnies !
> Et avec un peu de chance, sous la truelle de spécialistes acharnés, on retrouvera peut-être la couleur d'origine !


Note bien que les touristes ne manqueront pas pour visiter une curiosité pareille. Surtout à ce prix-là.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> L'incise étant terminée,  je m'inquiète de cette médiévisation à outrance que je sens poindre : ça va faire un bruit de vieilles armures rouillées quand le Doc et Gribouille vont se mettre à vibrionner de concert.


Je ne vibrionne pas, moi, Môssieur ! Je carillonne !


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Note bien que les touristes ne manqueront pas pour visiter une curiosité pareille. Surtout à ce prix-là.



De l'intérêt d'être subventionné : le fondement de la culture pour tous. Gratuit le mardi et tarifs spéciaux pour groupes et comités d'entreprises !


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne vibrionne pas, moi, Môssieur ! Je carillonne !



Moui, j'aurais plutôt dit que tu tintinnabulais...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> De l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'&#234;tre subventionn&#233; : le fondement de la culture pour tous. Gratuit le mardi et tarifs sp&#233;ciaux pour groupes et comit&#233;s d'entreprises !


Je vois d'ici les cars de Japonais d&#233;boulant sur les bords du Rh&#244;ne et le guide taquin profitant de la barri&#232;re des langues leur dire : "Mets un doigt Hiro Hito, &#231;a porte chance !"


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vois d'ici les cars de Japonais d&#233;boulant sur les bords du Rh&#244;ne et le guide taquin profitant de la barri&#232;re des langues leur dire : "Mets un doigts Hiro Hito, &#231;a porte chance !"



Comme le lion de Rome : si tu as menti, tu ne r&#233;cup&#232;res plus ton doigt !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comme le lion de Rome : si tu as menti, tu ne r&#233;cup&#232;res plus ton doigt !


Au mieux ! Et on pourrait aussi envisager des m&#233;dailles miraculeuses et autres breloques magiques : gribouille gu&#233;rit la gastro, l'&#233;ryth&#232;me fessier des nourrissons, retour d'amour, tout &#231;a.


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au mieux ! Et on pourrait aussi envisager des m&#233;dailles miraculeuses et autres breloques magiques : gribouille gu&#233;rit la gastro, retour d'amour, tout &#231;a.



Et les p&#233;riodes creuses, il peut se proposer comme coupe cigares lors des r&#233;unions internationales : le bon go&#251;t fran&#231;ais, ca marche toujours ! 



DocEvil a dit:


> retour d'amour



Retour de flamme !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et les périodes creuses, il peut se proposer comme coupe cigares lors des réunions internationales : le bon goût français, ca marche toujours !


Ah ça ! C'est qu'on nous l'envie à l'International comme ils disent On a bien essayé d'en construire d'autres ailleurs, comme les Guggenheim, mais rien n'y fait : quand on a goûté au champagne, on se méfie de la limonade.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _Va, mon Clé, va Alem, pars et sauve toi
> Découvre le monde, et sois incorruptible
> Joue du cor le soir au fond des bois
> Chevauche des éléphants, pince les crocodiles
> ...


_

oh que tu chantes si divinement la chanson de ma famille. Je comprends pourquoi mon arrière-grand-père tint absolument à ce que tu sois mon parrain

sauf que deux de mes ancêtres sont morts en Afrique et Australie à jouer à pincer des crocodiles et que je suis maudit : je dois racheter toutes mes lattes de lit suite à ma dernière nuit d'amour 

_


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu as loupé un jeu de mots pourtant facile. La faim peut-être?



Mais je ne me complais pas dans la facilité, moi, môôôssieur !


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je ne vibrionne pas, moi, Môssieur ! Je carillonne !



Tu voulais quand même pas que je te traite de cloche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu voulais quand même pas que je te traite de cloche !



Peut-être simplement de battant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu voulais quand même pas que je te traite de cloche !


Arrête, tu vas me filer le bourdon.  (Pascal 77 )


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre simplement de battant



Si on me prend par les sentiments, je ne peux r&#233;sister &#224; retourner &#224; mon tour dans des temps tr&#232;s anciens en Loz&#232;re, dans la cath&#233;drale de Mende :





Parce que franchement, c'est s&#251;r que &#231;a ressemblerait comme deux gouttes d'encre &#224; un portrait du doc et, en prime pour le m&#234;me prix, &#231;a pourrait servir d'illustration &#224; Gribouille aussi 



> En 1517, le bourdon est hiss&#233; avec l'aide d'une puissante grue dans le grand clocher et baptis&#233; Fran&#231;ois en l'honneur de Fran&#231;ois de La Rov&#232;re. Marie Th&#233;r&#232;se semble &#234;tre un surnom plus tardif. La population pr&#233;f&#232;re l'appeler " Non Pareille " du fait de sa taille exceptionnelle.
> Cette cloche cumule a son &#233;poque les superlatifs, elle est la plus grande, la plus lourde *mais aussi la plus bruyante*. Les dimensions qui lui sont le plus souvent donn&#233;es sont impressionnantes :
> 
> 3,25 m de diam&#232;tre, 2,75 m de hauteur et 33 cm d'&#233;paisseur. Son poids est de 25 tonnes.
> ...



Je ne fais que citer, j'ai juste mis en gras les passages qui me semblent le plus &#233;vocateurs (et encore, je me suis retenu ) : il faut parfois savoir &#234;tre le simple passeur de ceux qui nous ont pr&#233;c&#233;d&#233;s 

Ceci dit, non seulement Charybde et Scylla, pardon, DocEvil et Gribouille sont proches mais la roche tarp&#233;ienne elle-m&#234;me est pr&#232;s du Capitole et Nostradamus &#233;crit 25 ans avant la fin de la non-pareille : "Ol toc de la campano, Mend&#233; malo sepmano", (quand la cloche sonnera, Mende mauvaise semaine aura)." Et de fait :



> Victime des guerres de religion, elle sonne pour la derni&#232;re fois &#224; l'&#233;l&#233;vation de la messe de minuit 1579 et selon certains textes :
> "ses puissantes vibrations emp&#234;ch&#232;rent les habitants d'entendre le signal d'alarme des sentinelles qui veillaient sur les remparts de la ville."
> 
> Elle est d&#233;truite peu de temps apr&#232;s par le capitaine huguenot Mathieu Merle.
> ...





PS pour le doc : ben, voil&#224;, je t'ai fil&#233; le bourdon


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

_ya Andre&#239; Roublev qui s'en retourne dans son caveau&#8230; 
_


----------



## Luc G (23 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4142855 a dit:
			
		

> _ya Andreï Roublev qui s'en retourne dans son caveau
> _



Encore heureux qu'il n'en sorte pas : on risquerait le bal des vampires


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Encore heureux qu'il n'en sorte pas : on risquerait le bal des vampires



_ouais mais un vampire othodoxe, c'est classe !  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Arrête, tu vas me filer le bourdon.  (Pascal 77 )



Oh ! Pas à toi, tu es un battant ! (the Pascal 77's touch)


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Pas à toi, tu es un battant ! (the Pascal 77's touch)


 

Faux, il prefère recevoir la fessée que de la donner


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143080 a dit:
			
		

> Faux, il prefère recevoir la fessée que de la donner


C'est pas bientôt fini de flooder dans mon beau sujet ? Surtout si c'est pour écrire des trucs pareils ! Est-ce que je raconte tes coucheries avec BackCat moi ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

Non mais t'aimerais bien


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

les l&#233;gendes sont bas&#233;es sur des faits r&#233;els&#8230;

l&#224; on est dans la fantaisie&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Non mais t'aimerais bien


Raconter ou participer ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> les légendes sont basées sur des faits réels
> 
> là on est dans la fantaisie


Je suis réel, je suis une légende et je t'[bisous by nephou] !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas bient&#244;t fini de flooder dans mon beau sujet ? Surtout si c'est pour &#233;crire des trucs pareils ! Est-ce que je raconte tes coucheries avec BackCat moi ?


 
Nous avons rien &#224; cacher avec ce cher BackCat.

C'est en l'an de graisse 1341 que nous sommes parti, Backcat Deuchnord Duc du Effep&#233;haisse et moi m&#234;me, Bassou de la Trolli&#232;re, comte de VeZoul, en croisade vers la suisse pour faire taire l'h&#233;r&#233;sie envers la nation Gaillemeuze dirig&#233;e par le terrible Ben Gili.

Nous d&#251;mes ardemment combattre Saint P&#232;re Moquette, le Chevallier Dauqu&#233;ville, le paladin d'Amok et son fid&#232;le p&#233;on Mackie (dit "Mackie le simple").
Des renforts arriv&#233;s de Belgique, par l'interm&#233;diaire du Foguenne la malice (nomm&#233; ainsi en raison de ses vifs coup de langues) faillit nous co&#251;ter la victoire, mais nous s&#251;mes faire face a l'ennemi qui nous attaquait de toutes parts.

Bien s&#251;r le Chevallier Dauqu&#233;vil tent&#226; a cet instant de contourner notre flanc et ainsi nous prendre par derri&#232;re.

Cette bataille renfor&#231;a notre amiti&#233; et permis enfin aux Gaillemeurs de s'exprimer &#224; la hauteur qu'ils m&#233;ritaient.

De cette croisade, nous ramen&#232;re d'ailleurs le Saint Graal, qui n'etait en fait qu'une simple bouteille de Kwak a moiti&#233; vide...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Never Let Me Down




Never let him down, because he bounce he bounce he bounce he bounce he bounce he bounce he bounce he bounce ...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2007)

_ah non, c'&#233;tait un verre de Kwak&#8230;  je sais, il est gard&#233; pr&#233;cieusement chez notre cher Duc du Effep&#233;haisse (note qu'il ya p&#233;haisse dans le territoire du Duc ).  je le sais bien, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; con-fesseur comme il a &#233;t&#233; dit via notre anc&#234;tre Cl&#233; Al&#232;m, notre digne famille s'est ralli&#233; aux Gaillemeurs pour les aider dans leur lutte et que nous avons pour une petite part aider &#224; votre notre victoire en d&#233;sar&#231;onnant l'attaque perfide du Chevalier Jean-Bat de la D'Oc-Qu&#233;ville (j'ai cherch&#233; et il semblerait que la famille soit bien gasconne mais qu'elle passait ses ouikindes &#224; Dosville). 
Bien &#224; vous mon cher Comte de VeZoul
le Duc des Masturbies, Anatol Lameugeuzeu d'Al&#232;m


edit pour Pascal77 : non, c'est because he's taking a ride with his best friend&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas bientôt fini de flooder dans mon beau sujet ? Surtout si c'est pour écrire des trucs pareils ! Est-ce que je raconte tes coucheries avec BackCat moi ?


Y'a le sujet du Bobby Springer Show pour &#231;a ! Merci de ne pas sortir du sujet qui nous int&#233;resse c&#233;ans


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4143143 a dit:
			
		

> la nation Gaillemeuze dirig&#233;e par le terrible Ben Gili.



Je me souviens bien de ce Ben Gili. Depuis qu'il avait ralli&#233; &#224; sa cause les Grecs, sa couche &#233;tait toujours pleine _de thraces_ !

Il fut captur&#233; quelques mois apr&#232;s la bataille, et affreusement tortur&#233; : on lui coula dans le fondement du ciment prompt pour le punir de son vice, notoirement connu. Il avait, entre autre, l'habitude de d&#233;chirer _les pages_ des campements ennemis tomb&#233;s lors de ses assauts.

C'est probablement cette habitude qui le perdit. Un Thrace, dont le r&#244;le &#233;tait de retourner _les pages_ de son doigt humect&#233;, en devint jaloux et le livra &#224; l'ennemi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je me souviens bien de ce Ben Gili. Depuis qu'il avait rallié à sa cause les Grecs, sa couche était toujours pleine _de thraces_ !



D'ailleurs Clytoris premier et Konlsovdlerpés s'en souviennent encore, eux si besogneux à la tâche ! :mouais: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2007)

Eh ben, heureusement que j'&#233;tais mort moi pendant ce temps l&#224; 

J'ai &#233;chapp&#233; au pire 

Quoique me demande... j'ai entendus dire que une commande avait &#233;t&#233; pass&#233;e pour le nouveau blason du Sieur Dauqu&#233;ville, pour illustrer une foison de banni&#232;res d&#233;cor&#233;es d'un... enfin... un truc, une... b[hahem touss-touss], avec des cherubins et de jolis n&#339;uds drap&#233;s de soies autour... le tout avec cette maxime  : "Gode me gouine, Forniquette m&#226;le en p&#226;tira ".

Imaginez le brandissant cet &#233;tendard, hurlant &#224; se troupes pour les motiver, ces mots enivrants : _"Eclatez vous la quiche" _


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Eh ben, heureusement que j'étais mort moi pendant ce temps là
> 
> J'ai échappé au pire
> 
> ...



A vrai dire, en tant qu'omniimpotent, il n'a pas besoin de troupes, lui merci !

Non, je pense que si de devise il est en besoin, ça sera plutôt quelque chose comme : "Je m'aime, je m'adore, et je me le rend bien !", mais ça pourra aussi être des U.S.$, ça l'intéresse aussi, ainsi que les francs suisses.


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2007)

(air !MDR!) :love: :love: :love: :love:

Je remercie le Sieur DeSaintMaclou  pour la petite enluminure annim&#233;e des Tr&#232;s Riches Heures de Dauqu&#233;ville envoy&#233;e derni&#232;rement par pigeons voyageur discret 

Cela me prouve bien, qu'avec de la filasse blonde pour l'emperruquer, et qu'un sieur ci annonyme lui donne &#224; d&#233;guster de quoi ne plus se plaindre , il est vraiment d'une noblesse polic&#233;e bien corrig&#233;e du gourdin  ce fin gourmet de Dauqu&#233;ville


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moui, j'aurais plutôt dit que tu tintinnabulais...



C'est que ça coute bonbon, ces boules de Geisha musicales


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4145359 a dit:
			
		

> il est vraiment d'une noblesse polic&#233;e bien corrig&#233;e du gourdin  ce fin gourmet de Dauqu&#233;ville



Votre sensibilit&#233; n'a d'&#233;gal que votre art du compliment  D'aucun aurait &#233;t&#233; tent&#233;s d'&#233;crire : " il est vraiment d'une noblesse polici&#233;re bien corrig&#233; de la matraque". Votre retenue vous perdra, ou alors vous &#234;tes tout au fait des prochaines joyeuset&#233;s pr&#233;vues pour Martius mois des travaux agricoles.  Le dominium devra toutefois &#234;tre labour&#233;


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le dominium devra toutefois être labouré



Dans cette enluminure annimée, il n'y a que les préléminaires exposées, je suis persuadé que cela feras sujet du prochain volet de cette saga haute en enseignements


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je suis persuadé que cela feras sujet du prochain volet de cette saga haute en enseignements



On attend avec impatience la sortie du coffret CD colector de la 1ere Saison !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2007)

il est d&#233;j&#224; en vente. Edit&#233; chez Moltonel en rose ou en blanc, avec version Collector Triple Epaisseur...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il est déjà en vente. Edité chez Moltonel en rose ou en blanc, avec version Collector Triple Epaisseur...


C'est toujours agréable de pouvoir compter sur un spécialiste du milieu de l'édition.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il est déjà en vente. Edité chez Moltonel en rose ou en blanc, avec version Collector Triple Epaisseur...



Moi je voudrais le Rose Nofutur de Dauquéville?
Je crois qu'il est parfumé à la bergamotte de Rodez?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2007)

Ca dépend. Avant ou après...


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca d&#233;pend. Avant ou apr&#232;s...



Vous vendez les 2 versions?

_(J'esp&#232;re que vous avez une grande pi&#232;ce &#233;tanche pour stocker la version "Apr&#232;s")
_


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

Je profite de l'&#233;puisement passager de ce fil pour poser une question aux experts :

Je recherche un bon film pour expliquer/illustrer la chevalerie &#224; ma fille de 12 ans.

12 ans. Donc, pas _La Chair et le Sang_, par exemple. Ni _Monthy Python and the Holy Grail_.
Un bon film sur Roland de Roncevaux, &#231;a existe ?
Si y'a de la chanson de geste dedans, c'est encore mieux.


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

Beh y'a au moins le film Ivanho&#233; (avec Robert et Elisabeth Taylor) nan ?

Je cherche un peu et je te dis ca.
Question bouquin y'en a une flopp&#233;e de tr&#232;s bien &#233;crit, mais c'est du gros livre en g&#233;n&#233;ral.


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2007)

Visib'ment y'a un film qui s'appelle "La chanson de Roland" de 1978, jamais vu pour ma part.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je profite de l'&#233;puisement passager de ce fil pour poser une question aux experts :
> 
> Je recherche un bon film pour expliquer/illustrer la chevalerie &#224; ma fille de 12 ans.
> 
> ...





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4155086 a dit:
			
		

> Beh y'a au moins le film Ivanho&#233; (avec Robert et Elisabeth Taylor) nan ?
> 
> Je cherche un peu et je te dis ca.
> Question bouquin y'en a une flopp&#233;e de tr&#232;s bien &#233;crit, mais c'est du gros livre en g&#233;n&#233;ral.



Mmm ... Ivanho&#233;, sympa, mais historiquement compl&#232;tement &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la plaque. Pour avoir une vision plus r&#233;aliste, "Rencontre avec le dragon" ou "Kingdom of heaven"me paraissent plus indiqu&#233;s, mais il y a pas mal d'h&#233;moglobine.

Eviter tout ce qui tourne autour de la l&#233;gende de la table ronde, seul le dernier Arthur se rapproche un peu du contexte historique, mais on se rend alors compte qu'&#224; cette &#233;poque, on &#233;tait encore loin des "chevaliers" des livres d'histoire. Le reste sur ce sujet raconte une histoire qui se passe au 4&#232;me si&#232;cle avec des costumes et un arsenal du 14&#232;me, pas terrible.

Par contre, du c&#244;t&#233; de la BD, il y a eu ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es des s&#233;ries assez fouill&#233;es sur un plan historique, mais quand m&#234;me moins impressionnantes pour une fillette de 12 ans.

Bien sur, reste "Les Visiteurs", opus 1 de la s&#233;rie 

EDIT : Ah si, aussi, pour un "moyen &#226;ge tardif", &#224; la charni&#232;re avec la renaissance, il y a "Le miracle des loups", avec (entre autres) Jean Marais et Roger Hanin.


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4155086 a dit:
			
		

> Beh y'a au moins le film Ivanhoé (avec Robert et Elisabeth Taylor) nan ?
> 
> Je cherche un peu et je te dis ca.
> Question bouquin y'en a une floppée de très bien écrit, mais c'est du gros livre en général.



Ça, les bouquins, elle a son compte. Sa prof leur fait lire Le roman de Renart, Yvain ou le chevalier au lion, et Perceval et la quête du graal.

Ah ouais, La Chanson de Roland, avec Klaus Kinsky et Niels Aerstrup ! Je vais chercher ça.

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Perceval le Gallois ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Excalibur? Peut-être un peu trop fantasy, kitsh?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Ben enfin ??? Rezba ??? J'imagine que tu puisses avoir un a priori pertinent sur la t&#233;l&#233;vision, mais tu as tout &#224; port&#233;e de mains pourtant&#8230; A d&#233;faut de la regarder, lis au moins les programmes pour te tenir au courant !!

Pour une fois qu'on a une &#233;mission historique &#233;difiante, qui plus est pour une fois, sur une cha&#238;ne priv&#233;e (AH !!!!) et en plus, en prime time&#8230;

Ah ces intellectuels&#8230; &#231;a croit toujours tout savoir, mais &#231;a passe tout le temps &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'essentiel 


  

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4155147 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces intellectuels ça croit toujours tout savoir, mais ça passe tout le temps à côté de l'essentiel


Bien sûr, c'est une généralité, mais elle n'est pas dénuée de réalisme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est une généralité, mais elle n'est pas dénuée de réalisme.



Sauf que, comme la plupart des production du genre, elle s'est gourrée de dix siècles sur la période où ça se passe


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4155147 a dit:
			
		

> Ben enfin ??? Rezba ??? J'imagine que tu puisses avoir un a priori pertinent sur la télévision, mais tu as tout à portée de mains pourtant A défaut de la regarder, lis au moins les programmes pour te tenir au courant !!
> 
> Pour une fois qu'on a une émission historique édifiante, qui plus est pour une fois, sur une chaîne privée (AH !!!!) et en plus, en prime time
> 
> ...



ceci dit, j'aime bien Alexandre Astier, plutôt bon acteur  ah oui, je suis pas objectif mais je vous dirais pas pourquoi


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que, comme la plupart des production du genre, elle s'est gourrée de dix siècles sur la période où ça se passe



_ce qui est marrant, c'est que tu cites DocEvil en ne lui répondant absolument pas _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155205 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui est marrant, c'est que tu cites DocEvil en ne lui répondant absolument pas _


Note que j'ai l'habitude.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Les voies du seigneur, tout &#231;a&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155205 a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui est marrant, c'est que tu cites DocEvil en ne lui répondant absolument pas _





DocEvil a dit:


> Note que j'ai l'habitude.



Ben, si confirmer une erreur de 1000 ans sur la période, ça n'est pas une réponse à une affirmation de réalisme ...  

Toutefois, j'avais bien saisi le second degré de la réponse du doc, mais voilà, qualifier de "chevaliers" des gens qui étaient tout au plus des centurions romains (à cette époque la légion recrutait depuis longtemps chez les "barbares" (au sens romain du terme)), et les montrer dans un environnement plus récent de dix siècles que l'époque où ils vécurent, puis s'étonner ensuite que notre jeunesse soit en grande partie composée de cancres en Histoire, c'est épidermique, ça me hérisse le poil.

Toutefois, je vous remercie de bien vouloir noter que je n'en rend personne de ce forum responsable, c'est juste que le hasard à provoqué un "billet d'humeur".


----------



## alèm (2 Février 2007)

_DocEvil ne parlait pas du tout de la série enfin, après tout, moi, ce qu'j'en dis hein  _


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155244 a dit:
			
		

> _DocEvil ne parlait pas du tout de la série enfin, après tout, moi, ce qu'j'en dis hein  _



Effectivement, à la relecture :rose: Mais à ce moment, j'étais déjà parti dans mon trip, j'ai démarré trop vite :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

S'ils avaient &#233;t&#233; justes, &#231;a n'aurait pas emp&#234;ch&#233; les jeunes d'&#234;tre cons. D&#233;trompe toi 

Et moi, c'est une des conneries t&#233;l&#233;malvisuelles qui me fait le plus marrer. Rien que pour &#231;a, &#231;a a toute mon estime :d


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que, comme la plupart des production du genre, elle s'est gourr&#233;e de dix si&#232;cles sur la p&#233;riode o&#249; &#231;a se passe



Heu....

Bon, faut que je me rencarde sur la chose en question (la s&#233;rie, hein...), je reviens. 



Ah. Ben, non, ils ne se sont pas vraiment gourr&#233;s, si ? Ils disent V&#176; si&#232;cle. Au V&#176;, y'a encore du romains sur les terres de Gaule. Le roi Arthur, c'est a peu pr&#232;s un si&#232;cle plus tard. Ils sont corrects, &#224; vue de nez. C'est dans la repr&#233;sentation du V&#176;, qu'ils font n'importe quoi ?

Arthur, c'est ce qu'on appelle un "britto-romain", un celte romanis&#233;. Certains historiens pensent m&#234;me qu'Arthur &#233;tait en fait un des pr&#233;fets de Rome en terre britannique. Mais il est quasiment certain que la particularit&#233; premi&#232;re de ce chef de guerre &#233;tait le d&#233;placement &#224; cheval. Les chevaliers du Roi Arthur, c'&#233;tait une bande de cavaliers pillards.
Mais tous les chevaliers, au d&#233;part, c'est &#231;a, des capitaines d'armes. Apr&#232;s vient le temps des fils &#224; papa, mais pas dans le Haut Moyen Age. Bon, j'arr&#234;te mon m&#233;di&#233;visme latent. 

Bon, je vais regarder cette connerie t&#233;l&#233;visuelle, kaamelot. Le script &#224; l'air succulent... 
&#199;a passe &#224; quelle heure ? 



&#199;a dure &#224; peine 5 mn, les &#233;pisodes ????? Ah ouais, faut rester sur le coup, pour pas les rater !


----------



## nato kino (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si confirmer une erreur de 1000 ans sur la période, ça n'est pas une réponse à une affirmation de réalisme ...



En parlant de réalisme, "rencontre avec le dragon" je ne sais pas si c'est un modèle du genre non plus, et plutôt d'accès assez fermé pour une gamine de 12 ans non ?   

Ceci étant j'ai bien aimé ce film...


----------



## mado (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Bon, je vais regarder cette connerie télévisuelle, kaamelot. Le script à l'air succulent...
> Ça passe à quelle heure ?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bah, comme ça elle ressemblera plus à sa mère qu'à son père..


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

mado a dit:


> Bah, comme ça elle ressemblera plus à sa mère qu'à son père..



Je ne veux même pas essayer de saisir le sens profond de ce que tu écris.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> , qualifier de "chevaliers" des gens qui étaient tout au plus des centurions romains (à cette époque la légion recrutait depuis longtemps chez les "barbares" (au sens romain du terme)), et les montrer dans un environnement plus récent de dix siècles que l'époque où ils vécurent


C'est exactement ce que fit Chretien de Troyes.
Parce que le cycle arthurien lui était un excellent prétexte pour parler du graal, de la chevalerie et indirectement glorifier les plantagenêts.

De même qu'il n'existe pas grand chose de réellement "historique" sur Arthur (dont on suppose qu'il fut un parmis d'autres des chefs de guerre bretons) - tous les auteurs ayant écrit sur lui furent d'effroyables exagérateurs anachroniques (voir Geoffroy de Monmouth, par exemple, dont l'histoire des rois de Bretagne est... Comment dire... Amusante?)

L'histoire (au sens de ce que l'on raconte, pas celle avec un H majuscule), parfois, est secondaire.
On peut dire beaucoup de chose sur notre monde actuel en représentant Le Cid.
On peut trouver et apprendre beaucoup de chose sur la chevalerie et l'amour courtois en lisant l'épopée arthurienne "classique"*
(et, accessoirement, on peut mourir de rire en voyant le "lancelot" avec Richard Gerre)




* Dans les précurseurs du cycle, il faut lire "le morte d'Arthur" de Thomas Mallory - oeuvre crépusculaire où les héros vieillissants voient tous ce qu'ils ont construit sombrer dans le chaos avant de mourir à leur tour... Très beau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Je profite de l'&#233;puisement passager de ce fil pour poser une question aux experts :
> 
> Je recherche un bon film pour expliquer/illustrer la chevalerie &#224; ma fille de 12 ans.
> 
> ...



La chambre des dames  XIII&#176; si&#232;cle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah. Ben, non, ils ne se sont pas vraiment gourr&#233;s, si ? Ils disent V&#176; si&#232;cle. Au V&#176;, y'a encore du romains sur les terres de Gaule. Le roi Arthur, c'est a peu pr&#232;s un si&#232;cle plus tard. Ils sont corrects, &#224; vue de nez. C'est dans la repr&#233;sentation du V&#176;, qu'ils font n'importe quoi ?



C'est ce que je disais, &#233;poque situ&#233;e entre le 5&#232;me et le 6&#232;me si&#232;cle, armures costumes et armes du 13&#232;me/14&#232;me si&#232;cle. Un exemple : les &#233;p&#233;es, au 5/6&#232;me si&#232;cle, on ne connaissait que des armes de taille, pas d'estoc, dans quasiment toutes ces productions hollywoodiennes, le tra&#238;tre meurt &#224; la fin empal&#233; sur l'&#233;p&#233;e du h&#233;ros. Et je ne parle pas de celles o&#249; Lancelot affronte Mordred &#224; la hache d'arme, &#224; l'&#233;p&#233;e &#224; deux mains, au fl&#233;au ou &#224; la masse d'arme  :rolleyes



nato kino a dit:


> En parlant de r&#233;alisme, "rencontre avec le dragon" je ne sais pas si c'est un mod&#232;le du genre non plus, et plut&#244;t d'acc&#232;s assez ferm&#233; pour une gamine de 12 ans non ?
> 
> Ceci &#233;tant j'ai bien aim&#233; ce film...



C'est vrai que la cr&#233;dibilit&#233; de l'histoire est sujette &#224; caution, mais je pense que les personnages de chevaliers qui y sont camp&#233;s sont bien plus proches de la v&#233;rit&#233; que ceux qu'on voit dans Ivanhoe. L'amour courtois, les duels d'honneur et tout &#231;a, c'&#233;tait plus dans les histoires de trouv&#232;res, de troubadours et autres baladins que dans la cour des ch&#226;teaux forts et dans les campagnes alentours. En tout cas, pour coller au sujet, je vois plus Gribouille en Guillaume de Montauban qu'en Wilfrid d'Ivanhoe :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> De m&#234;me qu'il n'existe pas grand chose de r&#233;ellement "historique" sur Arthur (dont on suppose qu'il fut un parmis d'autres des chefs de guerre bretons) - tous les auteurs ayant &#233;crit sur lui furent d'effroyables exag&#233;rateurs anachroniques (voir Geoffroy de Monmouth, par exemple, dont l'histoire des rois de Bretagne est... Comment dire... Amusante?)



En fait, on sait d'avantage de choses maintenant sur "Arthur et ses chevaliers"

Bernard Cornwell a fait une recherche tr&#232;s approfondie au moment d'&#233;crire sa trilogie sur Arthur.


Ce qui est s&#251;r : 

Un certain Arthur, Archer, Arther, on sait pas tr&#232;s bien comment &#231;a s'&#233;crit, &#224; &#233;t&#233; un grand combattant Britannique. Ses origines sont floues, il aurait &#233;t&#233; plut&#244;t celte, longtemps cruel envers la religion chr&#233;tienne, avant de "cohabiter" pour jeter les saxon de Bretagne.
En revanche il a &#233;t&#233; un tr&#232;s grand chef de bataille, commandant d'une cavalerie, ce qui &#233;tait ultra rare a l'&#233;poque (un peu comme les Hells Angels au moment de la sortie d'Easy Rider  ). Il aurait aid&#233; a virer les Saxons (pendant un peu plus d'une g&#233;n&#233;ration) &#224; la bataille de Badon (lieu dont ne sait pas la correspondance actuelle). 

Sa trace dans l'histoire se limite a peu pr&#232;s a &#231;a.

Merlin (ou Mirzhin, Merzhin, Pyyrdinn, bref on sait pas trop non plus), quant &#224; lui, n'&#233;tait pas un magicien, mais un druide. Aucunes traces &#233;crites a propos de ce type sont rest&#233;es - puisque les celtes n'utilisaient que la transmission orale.

Ce qui est s&#251;r en revanche, c'est qu'un grand druide (sans doute lui, puisque son nom est rest&#233 a v&#233;cu tr&#232;s vieux pour l'&#233;poque (environ 90 balais selon Ipsos / BVA / histoire chasse p&#234;che et tradition, ce qui &#233;tait une performance), mais qu'il est impossible que ce druide ait &#233;t&#233; contemporain d'Arthur (au moins 4 a 5 si&#232;cles les s&#233;parent).


Arthur et Merlin : premier raccourci improbable.

Le gr&#226;al.
Ah ! Le gr&#226;al... D'ou qu'il vient, qu'est ce que c'est... on en sait pas grand chose au final.
Toujours est il qu'on note son apparition dans les &#233;crits apr&#232;s que l'empire Romain (et la religion chr&#233;tienne) soit arriv&#233; en Grande-Bretagne.

Est ce li&#233; ? On sait pas, mais l'on sait que dans la religion celtique, le chaudron, ou marmite ou un poil plus petit, bref l'outil principal des druides, prenait une place pr&#233;pond&#233;rante dans le culte celte.

Selon les recherches ( et l'intime conviction bien s&#251;r) de Bernard Cornwell, il se pourrait fort bien que le Gr&#226;al soit en fait n&#233; de la r&#233;cup&#233;ration de l'&#233;glise Papale sur la religion Celte.

Il est fort probable, comme souvent, que les conqu&#233;rants se soient "empar&#233;" et "impr&#233;gn&#233;" d'une partie des histoires du pays conquis, avec les approximations qui vont avec.
Puis le temps est pass&#233;, les histoires, les faits oraux sont devenu &#233;crit avec l'interpr&#233;tation que chacun leur a donn&#233;, qui sont devenu l&#233;gendes.

C'est en tout cas l'interpr&#233;tation qu'&#224; fait Bernard Cornwell (qui me semble tout &#224; fait probable) de ces "&#233;l&#233;ments" de l'histoire de Bretagne, mais en pr&#233;cisant qu'il est tr&#232;s difficile d'&#233;crire a propos d'Arthur, sans lui accoler Merlin et inversement (les l&#233;gendes ont la vie dure).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

Pour compl&#233;ter l'excellente analyse de Bassou zen j'ajouterais que l'hypoth&#232;se d'Artorius le centurion ou tribun militaire romain (mais de m&#232;re bretonne) et des chevaliers sarmates, &#233;voqu&#233;e r&#233;cemment dans le film "Arthur" n'est pas sortie tout droit de l'imagination des sc&#233;naristes d'Hollywood, mais &#224; bien la faveur d'un certain nombre d'historiens et universitaires britanniques.

Un dernier d&#233;tail (j'imagine une faute de frappe, les trolls ont de gros doigts, c'est bien connu ), un autre nom celte de Merlin, &#231;a n'&#233;tait pas Pyyrdinn, mais bien Myyrdinn

enfin, pour en finir, j'ajouterais qu'il a &#233;t&#233; scientifiquement prouv&#233; que Mordret ou Mordred *n'&#233;tait pas* Gribouille.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

"Le nom de la rose" pour une petite fille de 12 ans c'est trop tôt


----------



## rezba (3 Février 2007)

Non, pas du tout.  C'est pas une petite fille de 12 ans, c'est la rejetonne de Mado et de Rezba. 

Mais je lui ai montr&#233; le mois dernier, le Nom de la Rose, lorsqu'elle faisait les abbayes b&#233;n&#233;dictines et toute cette sorte de choses, en histoire.  
(et oui, les profs de fran&#231;ais et d'histoire sont pas tr&#232;s synchro...   Et je crois qu'elles s'en foutent, d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

Je dis ça parce que je l'ai vu à 20 ans et j'ai pleuré :rateau:  
Mais je suis "bon public"


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4155204 a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit, j'aime bien Alexandre Astier, plutôt bon acteur  ah oui, je suis pas objectif mais je vous dirais pas pourquoi




T'as encore couché avec ?


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, pas du tout.  C'est pas une petite fille de 12 ans, c'est la rejetonne de Mado et de Rezba.


_
je confirme : c'est pas une petite fille de 12 ans c'est l'infante de mado et rezba (quelle ascendance, j'vous jure, mon frangin e__t mon amie mado) à qui je dis d'éteindre son ordi quand il est tard pis c'est aussi ma troll préférée _



Sindanárië a dit:


> T'as encore couché avec ?



_non, pourquoi ? il fallait ?    _


----------

